# حاجتنا الي كارزين !!



## Coptic Man (31 أكتوبر 2006)

*" بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس "*​ 
*اله واحد امين *​ 
*†*​ 
*" حاجتنا الي كارزين " ده اسم كتاب قد لايعرفه الكثيرين ولكنه يحتوي علي توضيح لخدمة رائعة وهي خدمة الكرازة لغير المؤمنين في العالم اجمع قام بتاليف هذا الكتاب .*​
*الشماس : اسحاق صابر*​
*وسوف اقوم بكتابة جزء منه كلما استطعت *​ 
*سائلا الرب ان يعطي نعمة لبعضنا ويستطيع المشاركة في هذه الخدمة العظيمة *​
*ويضمن الكتاب 16 فصلا وهم كالتالي : -*


*1 - توطئه .*
*2 - الفرق بين الرعاية والكرازة .*
*3 - الفرق بين الخادم والكارز .*
*4 - من الذي يكرز .*
*5 - حتمية العمل الكرازي.*
*6 - مسئولية العمل الكرازي .*
*7 - اعتراضات علي العمل الكرازي .*
*8 - ادارة العمل الكرازي .*
*9 - استراتيجية العمل الكرازي .*
*10 - بمن نكرز .*
*11 - اشياء يجيب قبولها في العمل الكرازي .*
*12 - صعوبات العمل الكرازي .*
*13 - غاية الكرازة في كنيستنا .*
*14 - الاهتمام بالكارزين .*
*15 - الدعوة .*
*16 -الخاتمة .*

*---------------------------------*​
*" اذكروني في صلواتكم كي استطيع ان اتم نقل هذا الكتاب القيم لكم "*​ 
*† سلام ونعمة †*​


----------



## Coptic Man (31 أكتوبر 2006)

*" مقــــدمـــــة "*​ 


بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين​ 

كانت وصية السيد المسيح له المجد لتلاميذه بعد قيامته وقبل صعوده الي السماء هي " اذهبوا الي العالم اجمع واكرزوا بالانجيل للخليقة كلها " (مر 16 : 15 )​ 
وبعد حلول الروح القدس علي التلاميذ يوم الخمسين انطلقت بعثاتهم التبشيرية منفذة هذه الوصية بكل امانة وتضحية وهكذا انتشرت كلمة الخلاص وامتدت رقعة الكنيسة اللي جهات المسكونة باسرها .​ 
ولم تقتصر مسئولية الكرازة علي رسل المسيح وحدهم , بل عبرت الي خلفائهم جيلا بعد جيل واستمر العمل الكرازي في كل عصور الكنيسة ولم يتوقف خلال تاريخها الطويل حتي وقتنا هذا وان كان هذا العمل قد تعرض في بعض الاحيان الي بعض الانكماش لاسباب وظروف مختلفة لكن لم يخل يوم واحد في حياة الكنيسة من وجود شهود وكارزين بالمسيح ولو في اضيق نطاق 
.
ولم تكن كنيستنا القبطية اقل مشاركة في العمل الكرازي عن غيرها من الكنائس فلقد خرج منها في القرون الاولي رهبان حملوا رسالة الانجيل الي بلاد مختلفة حتي ايرلندا ولكنها بعد ذلك اجتازت عصور قاسية من الضيق الرهيب لم يمكنها معها ان تقوم بدورها الكرازي حتي جاءت الي عصرنا الحديث الذي سمحت فيه ظروفها بالاسهام في هذا المجال واصبح لنا الان حقل واسع في افريقيا للخدمة الكرازية نرجو لها نجاحأ وامتداد وثمرا متكاثرا .​ 
وفي هذا الكتاب الذي اعده الشماس المبارك الاستاذ اسحاق صابر نلتقي بالكثير من الخواطر والتطلعات والاختبارات الروحية كتبها من واقع ممارسته لهذه الخدمة الجليلة التي كرس حياته لها منذ عدة سنوات باذلا ومضحيا .​ 
وقد تناول الكتاب موضوعات وجوانب في غاية الاهمية بالنسبة لما يحتاج اليه العمل الكرازي من وعي مستنير ويقظة اهتمام بمسئوليتنا نحو الكثيرين ممن ينادون الينا بلسان الرجل المكدوني الذي راه الرسول بولس في ترواس في الرؤيا قائلا " اعبر الي مكدونية واعنا " ( اع 16 : 9 )​ 
نرجو ان يستخدم الرب هذا الكتاب ليكون رسالة شخصية لكل قارئ فيجد فيه دعوة الروح القدس له لتعضيد العمل الكرازي روحيا وعمليا سواء بالصلاة او بالمشاركة او التشجيع علي المشاركة ولالهنا كل المجد امين .​ 
القمص تيموثاوس ميلاد
سوهاج​


----------



## Coptic Man (31 أكتوبر 2006)

*" توطئـــــــــــــــــة "*​ 

منذ عقود مضت وانا اسمع عن الكرازة في افريقيا في عدة بلاد مختلفة وجائت مذكرات نيافة الانبا انطونيوس مرقس عن خدمته في اثيوبيا وافريقيا بمثابة الفكرة الاولي لنهضة الكرازة في كنيستنا ولكن ظل الفكر الكرازي ليس بالتوسع الكافي في ثقافتنا الدينية وذلك لعدة اسباب .​ 
اولا : اتساع العمل الرعوي في كنيستنا وامتداده عبر البلاد المختلفة انشأ احتياج الي جيش من الخدام علي كافة رتبهم من اباء اساقفة وكهنة وشمامسة للمساهمة في رعاية الاقباط روحيا ليس داخل مصر بل وخارجها ايضا فأصبح هناك وعي رعوي علي كافة المستويات والاعمار وقد حدثت هذه الثورة الرعوية بعد فترة ركود طويلة كانت الكنيسة خلالها فقيرة جدا في الوعاظ وخدم الكلمة ومدارس الاحد ..​ 
وجائت هذه النهضة الرعوية لتحقق اعلي مستويات ادائها في فترة قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث الذي غرس وزرع مفهوم الرعاية من خلال الخدمة وامتد من قداسته بسيامة العديد من الاباء الاساقفة وكالهنة الذين افنوا حياتهم لاجل العمل الرعوي بكل امانة وليدربوا جيل جديد يحمل عبء الرعاية من بعدهم .​ 
كان هذا الامداد واضحا في الاعداد الجيد لطلبة كليات اللاهوت وفصول اعداد الخدام لجميع مراحل العمر المختلفة وتكون من هؤلاء الخدام لاحقا اباء اساقفة وكهنة علي مستوي عال جدا من مفهوم الرعاية ولهذا كان مجهود الكنيسة كله ولايزال مكثف لخدمة الرعاية وهو مجهود مضني ولاينتهي ولاينبغي الاقلال منه بل زيادة حجمه والتوسع والتنوع في طريقة ونوع الاعداد لتشمل كل نواحي الخدمات المختلفة .​ 
بل ان هذا حادث بالفعل فنجد الكنيسة اصبحت توفر لابنائها نادي صيفي ورحلات وخدمات طبية وكثير من الخدمات الاجتماعية النابعة من احساس بالمسئولية لضمان اكبر رعاية لكل الاحتياجات المختلفة للوصول اخيرأ ولو من طرق اجتماعية الي الرعاية الروحية واستطيع القول ان الكنيسة في هذا الصدد قد نجحت نجاحا منقطع النظير حتي اصبحت الخدمة تغطي تقريبا معظم الاحتياجات واغلب المناطق النائية والاماكن التي ظلت لفترة طويلة محرومة من الرعاية الروحية ليس داخل مصر وحسب بل وفي بلاد المهجر ايضا .​ 
وانا نفسي قد تشرفت بالخدمة في احدي قري الصعيد لمدة عشر سنوات ونيف .​ 
بل ظهرت ايضا الخدمات المتخصصة لضمان وصول الرعاية لكافة فئات الشعب فظهرت خدمة الملاجئ وبيوت الايواء وخدمة المعاقين بكافة انواعها والمسنين واخوة الرب .​ 
وفي خلال التركيز والاهتمام بخدمة الرعاية لم ينمو جنبا لجنب وعي كرازي مع توسع الوعي الرعوي والاهتمام به ويمكننا القول ان العمل الكرازي وان كان قد بدا فانه لايزال يحتاج الي كثير من العمل والتطوير وذلك لاختلاف اساسيات العمل الرعوي عن العمل الكرازي كما سيأتي ذكره بالتفصيل لاحقا .​ 

ثانيا : وان كان ضخامة العمل الرعوي والاهتمام به يحتل الصدارة في الاسباب الا ان هناك اسباب اخري نذكر منها عدم الاعلان والدعاية الكافية للعمل الكرازي لكنيستنا وحتي يتسني لشبابنا ان يتعرفوا علي جانب ونوع اخر من الخدمة وهو خدمة الكرازة .​ 
فلما سمع طوال فترة خدمتي عن مؤتمر واحد عن الكرازة بل عظة واحدة ولم اجد في مكتباتنا القبطية اي كتب عن الكرازة تخبرنا عن ماهية الكرازة وكيفية اعداد كارزين اللهم الا كتب نيافة الانبا انطونيوس مرقس وما كتبه في مجلة الكرازة من مذكرات عن بداية العمل الكرازي بل لاتوجد كتب مترجمة كثيرة في هذا الشأن مع كثرتها باللغات الاجنبية ولم أجد من يخبرني عن شخصيات كارزة أمثال ديفيد لفنجستون ووليم كاري وهدسون تايلور وغيرهم .​ 
فلا يوجد اعداد كارزين وانتشار محدود جدا لما تم انتاجه من كتب وشرائط فيديو فلا يوجد اتجاه عام للمعرفة بالكرازة ولا نستطيع ان تلوم احد في هذا وذلك لان ضخامة العمل الرعوي ونؤ عبئه همش جانبه اي عمل اخر .​ 

ثالثا : هناك سبب ثالث مبني علي السببين الاولين وهو المبادرة والمثال فلم يري شبابنا مثال لكارزين ليتقدوا بهم فهناك الالاف من عمالة الخدمة والذي يحب الشباب الاقتداء بهم ولكن لايوجد مثال لشخص كارز يعود بعد فترة ليخبر الاخرين عن العمل الكرازي وهنا ياتي التخوف من خوض تجربة جديدة لاتعرف ابعادها فتجربة الخدمة في مصر او احدي بلاد المهجر انما هي تجربة معروفة وخاضها كثيرين من قبل اما تجربة الكرازة وان يكون خادم مرسل في بلد غريبة لايوجد بها اقباط بل لسان مختلف وعادات مختلفة فهذا نادرا جدا بل وحالات فردية وليس هناك اقبال علي ذلك .​ 
وهنا وبعد مكوثي سنة في احد البلاد الافريقية للكرازة اردت ان اخبر الجميع بما تعلمته وعرفته عن الكرازة وان كانت فترة قصيرة الا انها خلقت في اشياء ومفاهيم كثيرة لم تكن قبلا اريد ان اشارك الجميع فيها فهي محاولة لنشر الوعي الكرازي في كنيستنا ومساهمة متواضعة وصوت ضعيف لدعوة كل احد لا ليتعرف علي معني العمل الكرازي وحسب بل دعوة ليخوض التجربة بنفسه ويكتشف عمل الله في الكرازة كما في الرعاية ايضا .​ 

لوساكا - زامبيا 
6/2002 ​


----------



## Coptic Man (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*" الفـرق بين الـرعاية والكـرازة "*​ 

* † *
لنفهم الفرق بين العمل الرعوي والعمل الكرازي علينا قبلا ان نفهم الفرق بين الارسالية mission والكنيسة church او تكون خاد او راعي servant or pastor وان تكون missionary مرسل او كارز .​ 

ان العمل الكرازي لهو سابق للعمل الرعوي فالكارز هو الذي يعد المناخ للعمل الرعوي فالعمل الكرازي لايلزمه وجوج كنيسة ( مبني ) ولكن العمل الرعوي قد يلزمه ذلك .​ 

فالكارز او المرسل يذهب الي مكان شعبه غير مسيحي ولا يؤمن بالسيد المسيح وربما لم يسمعوا عن المسيحية قبلا شعب غيرمؤمن قد يختلف في اللغة واللسان والمكان وطبعا يختلف في التقاليد والعادات قد يكون متحضرا جدا او متخلفا الي ابعد درجات التخلف قد يكون هذا الشعب مسيحيا امن علي يد كارز قبلا ولكنه لايعرف شيئأ عن المسيحية ولا الكتاب المقدس ولا اساسيات الايمان البديهية ولايزال تحت وطأة الصنمية والسحر والشعوذة وقد قابلت بعضا من هؤلاء ممن يسكنون الغابات فهم مسيحيين اسما ولا يعرفون اي شئ بل لم يتعمدوا بعد ايمانهم ولاتزال العادات الوثنية مسيطرة علي حياتهم .​ 

يذهب الكارز الي شعب كهذا ويبدا بالعيش معهم يعمل مثلهم ويأكل مما يأكلون وينغمس وسطهم ويحاول قدر الامكان ان يكون واحدا منهم ويذوب وسطهم ولكن لايشاركهم أخطائهم او معتقداتهم ويتكلم لغتهم ويتقنها وبعد فترة من الزمن يجد المدخل المناسب approach لكسبهم للايمان .​ 

ويختلف هذا المدخل من شعب لشعب ومن مكان لمكان وقد يستمر الكارز عدة سنوات قبل ان يكسب مؤمنا واحدا للمسيح حتي يجد المدخل المناسب.​ 

فقد مكث وليم كاري في الهند 6 سنوات قبل ان يؤمن هندوسي واحد بالمسيح وفي فيلم طفل السلام نجد الكارز وزوجته بعد قضاء فترة طويلة وجدوا المدخل المناسب من عادات القبيلة نفسها
فلكي تنتهي الحرب بين قبيلتين متحاربتين بالصلح علي رئيس القبيلة التي تريد الصلح ان يهدي ابنه للقبيلة الاخري لقبول الصلح والسلام وتأخذ القبيلة الطفل علامة قبولها السلام وهذا كان المدخل للكارز وزوجته ليشرحا لهم كيف ان الله اعطانا ابنه ذبيحة لكي يقبل الصلح بينا مرة اخري
ليس هنا مجال لكتابة وشرح هذه المداخل فيمكن الرجوع اليهأ في كتاب اللاهوت الكرازي لنيافة الانبا انطونيوس مرقس ولكن يجدر الاشارة الي نوعين من هذه المداخل فكما قلت انها تختلف من بلد الي اخري وشعب واخر ولكن من احدي هذه المداخل ولا سيما في البلاد المتخلفة هو سد احتياج معين لهذا الشعب وهذا الاسلوب ناجح في افريقيا لتخلف شعوبها حضاريا واحتياجهم لضرورات الحياة فانشاء مدرسة او عيادة طبية قد يكون وسيلة فعالة ومن خلالها يكون المدخل لجذب الاشخاص للايمان بالمسيح لانهم يلمسون الحب المقدم من الكارز في سد احتياجاتهم لفهم حب السيد المسيح وفدائه لهم .​ 

ولكن هذا الاسلوب لايمكن اتباعه في بلد متقدم ومع شعب متحضر مثل اليابان او سنغافوره فحتما لابد من ان يكون هناك مدخل اخر وهنا تحضرني قصة في هذا الصدد كان هناك استاذا جامعيا يريد ان يبشر في الصين والطريق الوحيد هو ان يعمل استاذا زائرا باحدي الجامعات الصينية ولانها شيوعية فقد كان يتحتم عليه عدم الكلام في الدين او المسيحية وكانت فترة اعارته سنه وفي نهاية تلك السنة فوجئت أدارة الجامعة بتحويل بعض الطلبة للمسيحية وعند سؤالهم للاستاذ وتذكيرهم له بالتحذير بعدم التعرض لمسألة الدين أخبرهم انه فعل ذلك بل هم انفسهم كانوا يراقبونه , وعند سؤالهم للطلبة أخبروهم أنهم وجدوا في ذلك الاستاذ شيئا ما مختلفا جذبهم اليه وعند سؤاله عن سبب اختلافه عرفوا أنه السيد المسيح لانه مسيحي ولذا امنوا بالمسيحية ​ 
وهذا هو المدخل الثاني الذي اقصده وهو السلوك وسط هذه االشعوب كمسيحيين حقيقيين فكثير من الاشخاص ينجذبون فقط عندما يرون مبادئ المسيحية في سلوكنا فهم يرون الايثار وومحبة الاعداء وسلام منبعه ليس من العالم وفرح رغم الصعوبات وشكر رغم الشدائد وعطف علي الفقراء رغم الاحتياج كل هذا يجعل الاخرين يفكرون في سبب ذلك .​ 

ولكن يجب التنويه ان بعض الديانات لها نفس المبادئ فالهندوسية والبوذية ورهبان التبت لديهم ذات المبادئ بل وافضل منا بكثير في تطبيقها بل ان فكرة التجسد عند الهندوس ايضا فكل الديانات القديمة صعب علي معتنقيها العدول عنها ولكن زرع اسرة او عدة اشخاص في مثل هذه المجتمعات قد ياتي بثمار ولكن بعد فترة .​ 

وقد كان مدخل الرسل هو عمل المعجزات والمحاورة ولاسيما مع اليهود واحب ان اؤكد انه اذا كان هذا المدخل المناسب سوف يعطيه الله للكارز حتي دون ان يطلب ليجذب نفوسا للايمان وهذا ما حدث في اندونيسيا اذ كان جماعة من المرسلين قد وصلوا حديثا ولايعرفوا كيف يبداون كرازتهم وفي اثناء تجوالهم وجدوا جنازه لشخص ما فأخذوا جميعهم يصلون سرا حتي أن الميت قام وتعجب الجميع فاخبروهم عن قوة القيامة والمسيح القائم من الاموات بل أن هذا حدث معنا حيث ان البابا كيرلس والقديس مارمينا قاما بشفاء سيدة غير مسيحية وأخراج أرواح نجسة منها وقد تعمدت بعد ذلك هي وأبنها وقد أخبرني نيافة الانبا انطونيوس مرقس عن معجزة شفاء لطفلة كانت مصابة بالشلل وهناك الكثير من هذه المعجزات حدثت معنا يمكن ان نفرد لها كتابا خاصا .​ 

ولكن من ناحية اخري فقد قرات عن مرسل في كوريا حباه الله بموهبة الشفاء بيد ان هذا ليس بذي بال لدي الشعب وذلك لان الكهنة البوذين يفعلون ذلك أيضا وقد عاني كثيرا حتي يجعل الناس يفهمون أنما هو يفعل ذلك بقوة السيد المسيح وليس عن طريق التمارين الروحية البوذية والوساطة الروحية .​ 

وأن اختلف المدخل لكل مكان وشعب الا انه لزم علي المرسل ان يصلي حتي يرشده الله للمدخل المناسب للمكان الذي ارسله أليه .​ 

بعد أن يجد الكارز المدخل المناسب ويبدا الشعب في قبول الايمان بالمسيحية ويتكاثر عددهم ويعطيهم أساسيات الايمان المسيحي يبدا العمل الرعوي لهم وقد يستمر الكارز في رعايتهم وقد يتركهم ليذهب الي مكان أخر للكرازة وايفاد شخص أخر لرعاية هؤلاء المؤمنين روحيا والاهتمام بهم وتكميل ما بداه الكارز.​ 

وقد يحدث ان لايقبل هؤلاء الايمان بالمسيح فيكون علي الكارز الانتقال لمكان اخر للتبشير ​ 
اما الكنيسة church فهي جماعة المؤمنين بالسيد المسيح يبدأون حياة شركة روحية " مواظبين علي الصلاة وكسر الخبز " ( 1 ع 4 )​ 
يقوم الراعي بتعليمهم مؤازرتهم في حياتهم الروحية .​ 

فالكارز غير مرتبط بمكان لخدمته وكذلك الكرازة اما الراعي فهو يعين خصيصا لشعب معين في مكان معين ويلتزم برعايتهم حتي الممات .​ 

فعمل الرعاية لاحق للكرازة سابقة للرعاية وهنا تتحول missino الي كنيسة church ومن العمل الكرازي للعمل الرعوي ويتم بناء كنيسة لهم واختيار راعي لهم والافضل ان يكون منهم كما سيأتي ذكره لاحقا .​


----------



## ميرنا (5 نوفمبر 2006)

اسمحلى يا كوبتك اكمل معاك :_

                                                  " الفرق بين الخادم والكارز"​ 

تعرفنا فيما سبق على الفرق بين الكرازه mission والكنيسه church وعلينا الان ان ننتقل لنعرف الفرق بين الخادم والكارز .
الخادم او الراعى : هو شخص له حب وغيره على خدمته ورعايه بنى جنسه المتفقين معه فى اللغه واللسان واللون والعقيده واحيانا المكان ولكنه يجب ان يصير لهم خادما وراعيا لاحتياجتهم الروحيه فالراعى هوه من يخدم فى اورشليم او اليهوديه  ا ع 1:8 اى اقربائه والمحيطين به .
اما الكارز : هوه من تخطى حاجز الوطن واللون واللغه والامان وكل شىء ليذهب الى مكان يجهله وشعب لا يعرفه ليخبرهم عن المسيح وخلاصه المقدم للعالم فهوه المقصود به يشهد الى اقصى الارض .
  كرازه يوحنا المعمدان والسيد المسيح​كانت رساله يوحنا المعمدان هى الكرازه فنقرا : "وفى تلك الايام جاء يوحنا المعمدان يكرز فى بريه اليهوديه قائلا توبو لانه قد اقترب ملكوت السموات "مت3 : 1-2
وفى مر 4:1 "جاء يوحنا يعمد فى البريه ويكرز بمعموديه التوبه لمغفره الخطايا "
زفى عدد 7 فى نفس الاصحاح " وكان يكرز قائلا ياتى بعدى من اقوى منى الذى لست اهلا ان انحنى واحل سيور حذائه "
ونجد نفس المعنى فى لوقا 3:3  "فجاء الى جميع الكوره المحيطه بالاردن يكرز بمعموديه التوبه لمغفره الخطايا "
وجاء السيد المسيح من بعده ليكرز ايضا .
" من ذلك ابتدا يسوع يكرز ويقول توبو لانه قد اقترب ملكوت السموات " مت 17:4 
" وبعد ما اسلم يوحنا جاء يسوع الى الجليل يكرز ببشاره الملكوت مر 4:1 وفى نفس الاصحاح طلب من تلاميذه ان يذهبو الى القرى المجاوره ليكرز  هناك ايضا لانه لهذا خرج .
ولماذا دعيت خدمه يوحنا والسيد المسيح بلكرازه وليس بالرعايه انهم يهوديان ويخدمان اليهود ؟
وذلك لان كلاهما قد اتيا بتعاليم جديده وفكر جديد وبشاره مغايره عن تلك التى يعرفها اليهود 
فقبل يوحنا الذى التصق به لقب المعمدان لم يكن من يعمد لمغفره الخطايا ولم يكن من يبشر اليهود بملكوت السموات بل كانت هذه اشياء جديده عليهم والسيد المسيح نفسه كانت كرازته منفرده وفريده فى نوعها فقد جاء بتعليم ومفاهيم لم يكن للشعب درايه بها وان كانت لبنى جنسه وليس لشعب غريب عنه وهذا فارق اخر جوهرى بين الراعى والكارز .
فالكارز له دائما بشاره جديده للشعب . رساله لشعب لم يسمع بها قبلا بل وغريبه على مسامعه وجديده على تقاليده ومفاهيمه وحياته ولهذا غالبا ما يقابل الكارز بلرفض بادىء الامر .
ففى افريقيا مثلا ضمن عاداتهم tradition  تعدد الزوجات وان كانت عاده ليست واسعه الانتشار الا بين سكان الغابات بيد انهم مسيحين وعندما تكلمهم على شريعه الزوجه الواحده فان هذا الشىء جديد على مسامعهم وكثيرون استنكرو ذلك .
كذلك الطلاق والزواج خارج الكنيسه وان يكون شريك  الحياه من دين اخر كل هذه الاشياء مباحه وقد قطعنا شوطا كبيرا فى اقناع من ينضم لكنيستنا بعكس ذلك هناك من قبل كثيرين رفضوا كذلك فانهم لا يعترفون بالزواج كسر مقدس بل حينما تصل الفتاه لسن النضج تذهب لتبحث لنفسها عن رجل هذا بمعرفه الاهل وموافقتهم لذلك وعندما تجد شخص ما تصير له زوجه على ان يدفع لاهلها ما يساوى ثمن بقرا اذ يثمنون كل فتاه كم تساوى بقرا وان لم يكن يملك المبلغ يمكن الدفع على اقساط وتصير له زوجه حال دفعه لاول مبلغ واذا فشل فى دفع باقى الاقساط فان الفتاه تعود لبيت ابيها وطبعا وهى حامل او معها طفل ويمكن ان يتكرر ذلك عده مرات مع اشخاص مختلفين الى ان ينجح احدهم فى دفع مهرها اذا يعتبرون الفتيات احدى مصادر الدخل بالنسبه للاسره ولا استطيع ان اقول اننا حققنا اى نجاح يذكر فى هذا الشان بل لا يزال الزواج التقليدى tradition marriage هو السائد الان .
اما الخادم او الراعى فهو لا ياتى بجديد للشعب الذى يخدمه بل تنحصر مهمته فى التاكيد على سلوك الشعب بهذا الايمان الذى قبلوه وترسيخه فى الاطفال وحديثى الايمان واعداد قاده للعمل .
الكارز هوه من شارك يوحنا المعمدان والسيد المسيح والرسل _ وان اختلف مضمون كرازه كل منهم فى عملهم واضعا على عاتقه نفس المسئوليه التى كانت عى عاتقهم وهى البشاره بالملكوت.
الكارز هو من اتبع نفس نهج سيده والرسل فى ترك كل شىء والكرازه بالانجيل لكل العالم.
اى كرامه هذه اعطيت للرسل والمبشرين والكارزين ونحن فى غفله عنها بالتمام .
ولهذا صرح بولس الرسول قائلا وضع الله اولا الكنيسه رسلا 1كو 27:12 فالعمل الكرازى هو مشاركه حيه واسترار لعمل السيد المسيح نفسه والرسل الاطهار فهم الذين يجعلون الكنيسه تنمو بايمان شعوب باكملها والاهم من ذلك انهم يقدمون رساله الخلاص لشعوب لا يزال ابليس قابض عليها ومصيرها الهلاك الابدى " من امنواعتمد خلص ومن لم يؤمن يدن " مر 16"16 .
وقد رفض الرسل ان تضاف اليهم اى اعباء اخرى غير العمل الكرازى رفضوا الانشغال بخدمه الموائد ليتفرغو لخدمه الكلمه اع 2:6 
ولو دققنا التامل فى نظام كنيستنا لوجدنا ان كل اسقف انما هوه كارز بلمقام الاول فهو يسيم اسقفا بعد قراءه الابركسيس سفر اعمال الرسل وذلك لانه يكمل عمل الرسل ومن هنا جائت التسميه للاباء البطاركه والاساقفه بانهم خلفاء الرسل وقد كانو عاده هم الهدف لكل والى يريد ان يضطهد المسيحيه " اضرب الراعى فتتبدد خراف الرعيه " مت 31:26 مثلما حدث مع القديس بوليكاريس ابان تقديمه للوحش لافتراسه 
فالخادم هوه من له غيره على خدمه اخواته القريبين فى محيط كنيسته او بلدته اما الكارز فهو من له غيره على خلاص شعوب لم يعرفها ولهم لسان لا يفهمه شعوب بعيده عنه ولا زالت قابعه تحت نير الوثنيه.


----------



## ميرنا (5 نوفمبر 2006)

" *من الذى يكرز* "​بعد عودتى من زيارتى الاولى للجنوب الافريقيى للتعرف على الكرازه فى كنيستنا هناك عدت لمصر وبداخلى حماس غير عادى وغيره للعمل الكرازى وقررت ان اترك عملى وكل شىء والعوده للتفرغ للعمل الكرازى واشكر الهى ان ذلك قد حدث .
ابان اسابيعى القليله التى مكثتها فى مصر حاولت نقل حماسى للاخرين ولا سيما الشباب ولكن صدمنى احدهم بقوله ان هذا ليس عملنا ولست اشك ان هذا الشاب لم ينقل وجه نظره فقط بل وجه نظر كثيرين الذين يعتبرو ان العمل الكرازى ليس تخصصهم وليس من واجبهم ان يكرزو بل هناك اشخاص معينين للكرازه .
لو قابلتنى منذ عده سنوات لكان لى نفس الاى اما الان فراى مختلف فالكرازه ليست عمل وان كانت تاخذ ذلك الطابع كالكاهن مثلا عمله هوه الخدمه ولكن الكرازه انما هيه attitude بمعنى انها حاله اوموقف ذات اتجاه او اتجاه وطابع عام وهذا ما ينبغى ان نكون عليه نحن المسحين فالكرازه ليست معنيه باشخاص معينين بل ان كل المسيحين كارزين فنقرا فى سفر الاعمل اع 4:8 " _والذين تشتتو جالو مبشين بالكلمه_ " 
فمن هم الذين تشتتو هل كانو الرسل ؟
ابدا بل اننا نقرا فى عدد 1فى نفس الاصحاح ان الجميع تشتتو ما عدا الرسل فالذين تشتتو انما كانو اشخاص عاديون مؤمنين بالسيد المسيح ولكنكانت بداخلهم غيره الكرازه وهذا هو سبب انتشار المسيحيه وقوتها فى القرون الاولى وهو ان كل شخص مسيحى كان ياخد على عاتقه مسئوليه التبشير والكرازه ولم يقل احد مطلقا انها مسئوليه الرسل وحدهم .
وهذا ما ينبغى ان يكون عليه كل مسيحى الان والا فكيف نقول فى كل قداس نصليه " _بموتك يارب نبشر_ " فاين بشارتنا بموت وقيامه المسيح ام لم نتامل هذه العباره التى رددناها الاف المرات.
فى تشبيه رائع لنيافه الانبا انطونيوس مرقس عن ان كل انسان مسيحى انما هوه كارز قال فى كتابه اللاهوت الكرازى ان عمل الخميره هو ان تخمر العجين كله وان لم يختمر حتما فان الخميره فاسده ونحن المسيحين خميره المسيحيه للعالم كله فهل خمرنا عجين العالم بالمسيحيه ام نحن خميره فاسده ؟ 
نفس المثال يقال على الطيب ذو الرائحه الذكيه فوقت فتح قاروره الطيب ينتشر عبق رائحتها فى المكان كله وان لم تنتشر لا يعتبر طييبا هكذا نحن المسيحين ان لم ينتشر عبق ايماننا بالمسيح فى كل ما يقابلنا لا نعتبر طيبا ذكيا للسيد المسيح .
فالكرازه ليست مسئوليه اسقف او كاهن او اشخاص كرسوا حياتهم للعمل الكرازى بل هى اتجاه عام وحياه لكل مسيحى فان لم نبشر نكون كالخميره الفاسده او كالطيب بدون رائحه وكان الوثنى قديما اذا عاد  لزوجته مبتسما بشوشا سالته هل قابلت مسيحيا اليوم ؟
فالكرازه انما هيه نتيجه طبيعيه لكونى مسيحيا فليس المطلوب منى كمسيحى ان اسير فى طاعه الله ووصاياه وحسب بل ان اكون نور للعالم " _انتم نور العالم_ " يو 12:8 وذلك لاننا نؤمن به وعلينا ان نضىء للاخرين فى العالم لينيرو هم ايضا مثلنا .
فالكرازه انما هيه علامه حب للاخرين وذلك من خلال دعوتهم لمشاركتنا فى ذات المجد والخلاص المعطى لنا كمسيحين فالكرازه هى دعوه الجميع للتمتع مثلى بما اتمتع به منحريه وحياه ابديه ارثها حال انتقالى من العالم مثلما دعى فيلبس نثنائيل " _قد وجدنا يسوع_ " يو 45:1 ويكون عد الكرازه انانيه وتقوقع حول الذات وعدم حب الاخرين .
فبماذا نشبه العمل الكرازى نشبهه باثنين من الشحاذين يجلسان سويا على قارعه الطريق ولكنهما لا يجدان كثير من الاحسانات من الماره والقاطنين بالمنطقه فيقرر احدهم الذهاب لمكان اخر وفى اثناء تجواله يجد مائده مليئه باناع الطعام المختلفه فياكل حتى يشبع ثم يتذكر اخيه الذى لا يزال يتلوى فى جوعه فيذهب الشحاذ ويخبر صديقه عن مكان الاكل ليشاركه الشبع فليس للشحاذ اى فضل على اخيه لانه ليس صاحب الطعام وان لم يعود ليخبر اخيه الشحاذ فانه تنكر يحس عليه.
فالكرازه ببساطه هى شحاذ يخبر شحاذ اخر اين يوجد مكان الاكل ولدينا مثال حى فى سفر الملوك الثانى الاصحاح السادس فقد عانى بنى اسرائيل من مجاعه شديده نتيجه حصار بنهدد وكل جيشه للسامره حتى صار راس الحمار بثمانين من الفضه وربع القاب من زبل الحمام بخمس من الفضه بل ما هوه  افظع من ذلك ذهبت فقد ذهبت سيده لتشتكى للملك من امراه اخرى جارتها فقد تعاهدت من هول المجاعه الى ذبح طفلها اليوم واكله مع جارتها سويا على ان يذبحا ابن جارتها ثان يوم واكله ولكن جارتها رفضت ذبح ابنها ثان يوم فشق الملك ثيابه عند سماع الكم وكان يلبس مسوحا تحت ثياب الملك .
هذا يا احبائى هو حال العالم اليوم فى مجاعه روحيه شديده حتى بدا الناس ياكلون بعضهم بعضا ولم يعرف العالم معنى الحب والتضحيه لانه لم يجده فى مثال امامهم مثل يسوع.
وماذا بعد فقد تنبا اليشع النبى بان غدا سوف يحل الله هذه الازمه حتى ان احد الجنود تهكم عليه قائلا العل الله يفتح كواه من السماء وكان اربع رجال برص مرفوضين من الشعب حسب ناموسهم "قالو لبعضهم البعض لماذا نحن جالسون هنا حتى الموت اذا قلنا ندخل المدينه فالجوع هناك واذا جلسنا هنا نموت " فقررو الذهاب الى محله الارامين بلا ساكن وبلا جيوش فان الله كان قد اسمعهم صوت خيل ومركبات وفرو هاربين بعد ان تركوا كل شىء داخل خيامهم فجاء هؤلاء البرص ودخلو ا خيمه واكلو وشربو ثم خيمه اخرى واخذو فضه وثياب كثيره وطمروها ثم قالو لبعض لسنا عاملين حسنا " هذا اليوم هو يوم بشاره ونحن ساكتون ".
وهذا ما ينطبق علينا تماما فقد جاء الشيطان وحاصر العالم واحكم قبضته حتى صار كثسرون يتبعونه ويسلمون بعبادته ويخافون من السحر الاسود فقد سمعت عن كثيرين هنا يمارسون السحر الاسود ويجعلون الناس يؤمنون به وبقوه الشيطان ويطلقون على نفسهم كنائس .
ففى كثير من البلاد الافريقيه وبلاد امريكا الاتينيه وبعض قبائل جزر المحيط الهادى لا يزالون يؤمنون بعباده الاسلاف والارواح وعباده الشياطين فقد قابلت شخص من هايتى اخبرنى عن مدى قوه عباده الشيطان والارواح وبعضهم قتلو بطريقه غامضه داخل حجرتهم وهو الان يعمل مبشرا فى الاكوادور هذا يا احبائى بعدد 2000 سنه من خلاص المسيح لنا من يبشر هؤلاء المساكين بالحريه التى لنا فى المسيحوسلطاننا على الارواح النجسه وكل قوات العدو ؟ من يبشرهم بالعتق ؟ " _اليوم يوم بشاره ونحن ساكتون_ " .
وصار البعض الاخر فى وثنيه وظلام ومجاعه روحيه كما قال عاموس النبى " _ويكون فى الايام الاخيره جوع لا الى الخبز وعطش ولا الى الماء بل لسماع كلمه الرب " عا 11:8_
العالم الان فى فقر وعوز روحى شديدين وما احوجه الى الخلاص وجاء السيد المسيح وبشر بهذا الخلاص واعطاه لنا وكان على هولاء المتمتعين بالخلاص وشبعو وجمعو فضه عليهم ان يعودوا ويخبرو اخواتهم بانتهاء المجاعه وخلاص الله لهم حتى وان كان هؤلاء المبشرين برص ااى مرفوضون لان اليهود كانوا يعزلوا الابرص ويرفضوه هكذا نحن المؤمنين بالمسيح مرفوضون من العالمولكن حتى لو كنا مرفوضون فعلينا ان نبشرهم فهذا اليوم هوه يوم بشاره ونحن ساكتون عن اخبار اخوتنا فى البشريه .
لماذا نحن ساكتون عن بشاره العالم بما نتمتع به فى المسيح ؟ بل وجاجهت هذا اللوم شخصيا فقد كنت القى محاضره فى المدرسه اللاهوتيه التابعه لكنيستنا فى زامبيا وكانعنوان المحاضره عن المجامع المسكونه وقانون الايمان وبعد ان انهيت محاضرتى سالنى احدهم كم عمر المسيحيه فى مصر ومنذ متى انتم تعرفون هذا ؟
فجابنه منذ القرن الاول الميلادى ومصر تعرف المسيحيه فاخجلنى بسؤاله واتيتم الان فقط لتخبرونا بما تعرفونه كم خجلت من نفسى وقتها ولم اعرف بما اجيبه وحتما سنجد كثيرين منمختلف انحاء العالم يسالون نفس السؤال لماذا لم تخبرونا ؟ بل ان السيد المسيح يسالنا لماذا لم نخبر الاخرين ونبشرهم ؟ ففى اثناء زيارتى لاحدى المناطق الفقيره للتبشير وجدت رجل ليس له دين على وشك الاقتناع بدين اخر والدخول فيه واخبرنى ان البعض قد قام بزيارته وبشروه بدينهم ثم اردف قائلا انت تعلم ان كل واحد انما يتعلم من اخر وانا لم اجد من يخبرنى عن المسيحيه لاؤمن بها فلا ناتى بعد ذلك لنقول ان الكرازه ليست مسؤليتنا " _اذا نسعى كسفراء للمسيح كان الله يعظ بنا_ " 2 كو 20:ك 5 .
فاما ان تكون مسيحيا كارزا او لا تكون فكونك مسيحيا فانك كارز بطبيعه ولا تحتاج دعوه لذلك قد تكون كارزا فى اورشليم او اليهوديه او السامره او الى اقصى الارض لا يهم بل المهم ان تكرز
 والان هل  عرفت من الذى ينبغى ان يكرز ؟
فكل شخص مسيحى عليه ان يكرز فان لم يستطع ان تذهب للحقل الكرازى يمكنك تعضيد اجد الكارزين او العمل الكرازى يمكنك لان تشارك باى شىء لامتداد وتعضيد هذا العمل وهناك فصل فى اخر الكتاب لما يمكنك ان تقوم به المهم ان لا تقف متفرجا .​


----------



## ميرنا (7 نوفمبر 2006)

" حتميه العمل الكرازى"​ 
هل تعرف كم عدد سكان العالم الان ؟ وكم منهم مسيحين مؤمنين يتمتعون بخلاص السيد المسيح ؟ لو نظرنا الى العالم لوجدنا الاتى :-
هناك الكثير من الدول فى افريقيا واروبا والامريكتين واسيا الديانه الرسميه لها هى المسيحيه ولكن شعوب هذه الدول لا يطبقون مبادىء المسيحيه فى حياتهم واذا اخذنا الصين كمثال لا تتجاوز نسبتهم 3.5% من تعداد الصين اى حوالى 75 مليون نسمه وباقى الشعب بوذيين او شيوعين بلا دين و كذلك معظم سكان اليابان والكورتين والهند وباكستان وفيتنام وافغانستان وايران والدول العربيه فان عد المسيحين لا يتجاوز ثلث سكان العالم وحتى هذه النسبه لا تدل مطلقا على العدد الحقيقى للمسيحين وذلك لان هناك الكثير من الشعوب التى تعتبر مسيحيه ولكن قليلون جدا هم الذين يعيشون حسب الانجيل بل ان الالحاد هو الصفه السائده لمعظم اوربا الان فتحت شعار الحريه اصبحو يرفضون كل ما هو مقيدا لهم واعتبرو الدين احدى هذه القيود وانغمسوا فى الخطيه والجنس حتى صارت بعض الكنائس وان كان لا ينبغى ان نطلق عليها كنائس تزوج من نفس الجنس كان يتزوج رجل برجل او امراه بامره وهذه الكنائس توافق على هذا الزواج وتباركه معتبره اياه حريه شخصيه ناسين بل قل متناسين لكل المبادىء الانسانيه والطبيعيه رو1: 27-26 .
وقد حكى صديق لى مدرس كان فى بعثه لانجلترا وقد اختلط بتلاميذ سن اعدادى اثناء التدريب وكان صديقى لديه ساعه يد عليها صوره السيد المسيح تظهر وتختفى مع حركه عقرب الثوانى فسال صديقى احد التلاميذ بعد ان لاحظ متابعته للصوره 
هل تعرف لمن هذه الصوره؟
فاجاب التلميذ لا اؤمن ولا اريد ان اؤمن 
وكان تلميذ اخر يقف بجواره
فساله وانت هلى تؤمن ؟
فاجاب لم اقرر بعد 
هذا هو حال بلد مثل انجلترا قادت التبشير فى كل العالم الان تنكر المسيح وانحصر عملها التبشيرى جدا فالعالم قد وضع فى الشرير ونحن المسيحين مسئولين عن انقاذه وخلاص النفوس من الهلاك فان التبشير مسئوليه موضوعه على عنق كل مسيحى كقول بولس الرسول "هوذا الضروره موضوعه على فويل لى ان كنت لا ابشر " 1كو 16:9 فلو دققنا النظر لوجدنا ان كثير من سكان العالم لا يعرفون السيد المسيح وبعضهم لم يسمع عنه مطلقا كل هؤلاء مصيرهم الهلاك الابد " فكيف يسمعون بلا كارز وكيف يكرزون ان لم يرسلوا " رو 15:10 فعاده توضع وصيه اى انسان الاخيره موضع الاهتمام والتنفيذ ووصيه المسيح الاخيره لاتباعه اذهبو وتلمذو جميع الامم وعلموهم بكل ما اوصيتكم به مت 19:28 فلماذا لا نضع وصيه المسيح الاخيره كاهم وصيه لدينا لتنفيذها فيكفينا ما قضيناه من عمرنا فى نوم الغفله مهتمين بانفسنا فقط ومطروحين داخل دوامه العالم وليس لنا قوه على الفكاك منها ما اشقانا فانوصيه السيد المسيح الاخيره هى " اذهبو وتلمذو جميع الامم وعمدوهم باسن الاب والابن والروح القدس " مت 19:28 بل اعطانا وعده بانه سيكون معنا "ها انا معكم كل الايام والى انقضاء الدهر " مت 20:28 وفى انجيل معلمنا القديس مرقس اكد ان كل من يؤمن به هناك ايات تتبعه " يضعون ايديهم على المرضى فيبراون ويخرجون شياطين باسمى وان شربوا شيئا مميتا لا يضرهم _" _مر 17:16 فاذا كانت هذه الايات تتبع المونين العاديين باسم الرب يسوع فكم بالحرى من يبشر باسمه .
فالعمل الكرازى انما هو احساس بالمسئوليه وحتميه لابد منها فان برهان مسيحيتى هو الكرازه فبرهان الطبيب على انه طبيب هو ان يمارس مهنته ويطبب الناس وكذلك المعلم فبرهان مهنته هو ان يدرس الناس ويعلمهم كذلك المسيحى برهان مسيحيته هو ان يبشر للاخرين " _قد وجدنا يسوع_ " يو 45:1 .
والان لماذ لا نشعر نحن بحتميه الكرازه وضروريتها ؟​ 
اولا: لاننا قد اخنا الايمان متوارث من والدينا دون عناء او مشقه فكيف يستطيع ان يصمت من كان مريضا بمرض عضال وشفى بمعجزه اما الصحيح فعلى اى شىء يتكلم فان كل من شفاهم السيد المسيح وكذلك من شفوهم الرسل جالوا مخبرين بكم صنع بهم الرب بهم داعين الاخرين ليشاركوهم ذات المجد والفرح واذا كان هناك من يشتكون منه من مرض او ارواح نجسه فما عليهم الا ان يذهبوا ليسوع او الرسل فقد قابلت اشخاصا كانوا غير مسيحين وبعد ان تعمدو وقبلوا الايمان كل هؤلاء جالوا مبشرين بما حدث معهم لان بعضهم راى السيد المسيح له المجد والبعض الاخر حدثت معه معجزه ادت لايمانه .
فقد قابلت فى جنوب افريقيا سيده شكلها ينطق بملامح هنديه كانت تقف فترات طويله بعد صلاه القداس امام الايقونات لتتاملها وكنت اشعر انها تخاطب الايقونات فقد كانت ايقونات حديثه فى الكاتدرائيه بجوهانسبرج تابعتها عده اسابيع فى يوم ما بعد خدمه القداس سالتها عن سبب ذلك فاجابتنى انها تشعر بعلاقه بينها وبين تلك الايقونات بل انها تشعر ان الايقونات تخاطبها وعندما سالتها ماذا تقول لها ؟ قالت لى تاملات رائعه عن كل ايقونه لم اسمع بها قبلا ثم سالتها عن نفسها وكيف عرفت كنيستنا فعرفت انها كانت غير مسيحيه ولكنها لم تكن تشعر براحه روحيه فى دينها رغم انها كانت تؤدى كل الفروض الدينيه وكانت متدينه بحسب دينها وكثيرا ما صلت الى الله ان يظهر لها ذاته فرات بعد فتره السيد المسيح فى رؤيا وقال لها " انا هو القيامه والحياه من امن بى ولو مات فسيحيا " يو 15:11 وعلى اثر ذلك تركت زوجها الغنى وبيتها بعد اتن هموا بقتلها لما عرفوا انها اصبح مسيحيه وهربت من كيب تايون الى جوهانسبرج وهناك تعرفت على كنيستنا .
واخبرنتنى ان لدينا كنوز لا نعرف ابعادها ولم نسبر اغوارها بعد وانها تخبر كل من تقابله عن روعه السيد المسيح وخلاصه وحبه للبشريه بعد ان ذاقت هى كل ذلك وهى الان تعمل مدرسه وتحاول نشر المسيحيه عن طريق مهنتها وتواظب على القداسات كل احد .
وفى اثناء زيارتى للسجن فى زامبيا والوعظ هناك جائنى شخصان احدهما من الكاميرون والاخر من سريلانكا وكلاهما بوذييان جائنى كل منهما على حده واخبرنى انه يريد ان يصير مسيحيا وان يعتمد وقد حدث فالذى من سريلانكا قال لى بعد ان اعود لبلدى سوف اخبرهم عما حدث معى هنا وايمانى الجديد اما الذى من الكاميرون فقد طلب منى ان يتعلم العقيده باكثر تدقيق حتى يتستى له ان يشرح للاخرين ايضا ولكن وافته المنيه ومات قبل ذلك ولكن بعد ان انقذنا روحه من الهلاك .
وكذلك شخص اخر يعيش حاليا فى هولاندا ويعمل مبشرا فى معسكرات الاجئين قال انه بعد ان راى السيد المسيح لا يستطيع ان يصمت بل ينبغى ان يبشر كل انسان لانه لم يولد مسيحيا اما نحن لاننا ولدنا مسيحين اصبح الدين لنا واجهه اجتماعيه ليس الا وفى بعض الاحيا عبء ثقيل نريد الفرار منه ولا نستطيع وان كان البعض يفعلون ذلك ويرتدون عن الايمان فمشكله الدين الموروث انه لا ينم عن اختبار شخصى ولقاء خاص بما اؤمن به بل انحصر فى طقوس وعبادات واصوام اخذت جميعها الطابع الشكلى والمظهر الخارجى دون الجوهر واللقاء الداخلى فى القلب مع الرب يسوع وان كان هذا يحدث لمن يطلبه بامانه.
ليتنا ننتبه الى حقيقه ايماننا هل هو مجرد ارث ام عبء ننوء تحت ثقل حمله ام هو فرح والتقاء وحب لمشاركه الاخرين بما اتمتع به.

ربما ان الاوان لتتحول من مجرد مسيحى بالوراثه الى مسيحى نتيجه التقاء ومعرفه بشخص يسوع الفادى " الذى سيغير شكل جسد تواضعنا ليكون على صوره جسد مجده " فى 21:3 حتما بعد ذلك سوف نذهب للكرازه والتبشير.
سبب اخر يعزز عدم الشعور بالكرازه على انها ضروره وحتميه الا وهو الاكتفاء او الرضى فانت شخص مسيحى تواظب على الاجتماعات والكنيسه واعلاتراف والتناول والصياماتت وربما تشارك فى بعض خدمات الكنيسه وتشعر بالاكتفاء فيما تفعله او الرضى عن نفسك فيما تفعله تجاه مسئوليه ايمانك.
فليس المسئوليه الموضوعه علينا كمسحين هى السير حسب انجيل المسيح وحسب فان هذه نتيجه طبيعيه لمسيحيتى اما العمل الايجابى هو الانفتاح على الاخر واحساس بالمسئوليه تجاه ذاك الذى مات المسيح من اجله وهو لم يولد مسيحى فليس المطلوب منا هو الوقوف على ما نؤمن به وتطبيقه فى حياتنا وحسب بل الخروج من دائره ذواتنا والعمل على امتداد ذلك الخلاص منا للاخرين فان مبدا الاكتفاء لهو مبدا خطير اذ يحد من قدراتى الايمانيه اذ ليس هناك حد اقصى للنمو الروحى وليس ذلك وحسب بل يقلص ويضع الكنيسه جماعه المؤمنين فى اطار ضيق ويمنع انتشار الايمان بقبول الاخر له وليس كما كان يحدث فى الكنيسه الاولى اع 7:6 .
فقد كان كل شخص فى الكنيسه الاولى عضو فعال بل ومؤثر فى نمو الكنيسه وديناميكيه العمل الكرازى بل كان للكنيسه هدف واحد فقط وهو تنفيذ وصيه السيد المسيح " اذهبو للعالم اجمع وعلموهم بجميع ما وصيتكم به " .
وهناك سبب ثالث يجعلنا نشعر ان العمل الكرازى ليس حتميه وضروره لكونى مسيحيا وهو الغفله وعدم التيقظ وذلك لسبب الانغماس الدائم فى العالم ودوامته دون الشعور بيوم يجىء واخر يمضى ونحن فى غفله تامه ليس عن الاهتمام بالاخرين وتبشيرهم بل عن الاهتمام بانفسنا فالغفله هى السبب الرئيسى لهلاك الكثيرين فاحذر ان تكون واحدا منهم .


----------



## ميرنا (7 نوفمبر 2006)

" مسئوليه العمل الكرازى "​ 
يحدثنا كاتب سفر الملوك الثانى الاصحاح الحادى عشر عن قصه عثليا ام اخذيا وكيف انها استاولت على الحكم بعد موت ابنها بانها ابادت جميع النسل الملكى الا ان يهوشبع زوجه يهوياداع رئيس الكهنه فى ذلك الوقت اخذت يواش اصغر ابناء الملك وخباته هو ومرضعته وعملت هى وزوجها على تربيته بما يليق بابن ملك مخبرين اياه انه ابن الملك والوريث الشرعى للملك.
استمر حكم عثليا السالبه للحكم خمس سنوات رغم رفض الشعب لها ونشرت عباده البعل وبنت مذابح له وذبحت فى المرتفعات والسوارى وعينت انبياء وكهنه له وهذا ليس بغريب عليها فهى من نسل ذلك الملك الشرير اخاب وامراته ايزابل بعد ان وصل يواش الى السن الذى يسمح فيه بتنصيبه ملكا اتفق يهوياداع مع السعاه والحراس على توليه يواش الملك الشرعى ووضعو يواش على العرش والبسوه التاج ونفخوا فى الابواق وهتفوا ليحى الملك فلما صرخت عثليا صرخت خيانه .... خيانه .....
فامر يهوياداع ان تقتل هى وكل من يتبعها وتخلص بنى اسرائيل منحكمها وفسادها ولان الملك كان صغيرا " سبع سنوات" فكان رئيس الكهنه يحكم من خلاله وطلب منه ان يلغى عباده البعل ويهدم مذابحه وما على الطفل الملك الا ان يطيع واثمرت تربيه يهوياداع فبعد ثمانيه عشر سنه من توليته الحكم نشر يواش التوراه وجعلها تقرا فى الهيكل وقطع عباده البعل .
والان كم من ابناء النسل الملكى يهلكون بيد عثليا كل يوم كم من النفوس التى هلكت بيد عدو الخير وكان لها ان ترث الملك لانهم ابناء الملك ولكنهم هلكو لان يد يهويداع لم تصل اليهم .
ونحن المسيحين قد انقذتنا يد العنايه الالهيه من ان نكون غير مسيحين مؤمنين ونشانا فى حضن الكنيسه لنصير ملوك وابناء للملك الحقيقى .
ولكن جاء الوقت لترد فيه جزاء تعب من انقذنا وفدانا انه يريد كما اراد يهويداع ان نحطم وثنيه هذا العالم ان ننشر عباده الله الفادى الذى مات لاجلنا .
كم سيكون حزن يهوياداع اذا طلب من يواش ان يلغى ويهدم مذابح البعل وعبادته ورفض يواش طلبه اما كان سيحزن لتعبه فى تربيته وربما يندم على انقاذه له فكم كان حزن يهوياداع حينما كانت عثليا جاثمه على الحكم وهو يريد ان يحطم كل ما تفعله ولكنه لا يستطيع ويضع كل امله فى ذلك الطفل الوريث الشرعة للملك معلما اياه كل مبادى الناموس املا ان يغير الاوضاع ويحطم الوثنيه حين ما يتولى الحكم ثم جاء بعد هذا وخيب يواش ظن مربيه ومعلمه.
والان يا احبائى فان كل واحد يدخل جرن المعموديه ويصير مسيحيا يصرخ عدو الخير صرخه عثليا خيانه ... حيانه...كيف نجى هذا من ي لقد قتلت كل النسل الملكى لا يوجد احد ولكن يد الله وعنايته انتشلتنا من الموت وانقذتنا لنصير مسيحين اليس من واجبنا ان نرد جزءا من ذلك الحب الا بتحطيم الوثنيه والاوثان وننشر حبه فى العالم .
فكم يكون حزن الاب اذا تنكر له ابنه بعد ما كبر.
فالعمل الكازى انما مسئوليه واقعه على عنقنا وعاتقنا وليس هناك مناص منها لان التهرب منها انما يسبب حونا هذا مقدراره للاب الذى انتشلنا لنتمتع بابوته وكل ما يطلبه منا هو ان نخبر الاخرين بحبه.


----------



## ميرنا (12 نوفمبر 2006)

" اعترضات على العمل الكرازى "​يعترض البعض على العمل الكرازى بقولهم انه مازال الكثيرين فى مصر يحتاجون للخدمه وهناك الكثيرين من قاطنين النجوع والقرى لا يعرفون الكثير عن المسيحيه بل وتنتشر بينهم الثقافه الاسلاميه وتغلب على سلوكهم كتكرار بعض الجمل دون فهم معناها وهؤلاء هم احوج بالخدمه وتوجيه طاقتنا لهم . كما ان هناك الكثير من الاماكن فى بلاد المهجر لا تزال تحتاج لرعايه روحيه وكثيره من الاماكن من الشباب يحتاج لخدمه والافضل توفير تلك الطاقه والجهد لابن البيت
لا اختلف مع هذا الراى فلا يزال هناك الكثير من الاماكن داخل وخارج مصر تحتاج لخدمه واننا لم نوفى بالرعايه الروحيه لكل الاقباط وانه لا يزال الكثير من الاحتياج ولكن دعنا ننظر بعين الاعتبار للنقاط التاليه :-
ينبغى على الكنيسه ان تكون ولوده اى تلد بنين روحين وتعد باستمرار قاده وهذا ما تحاول الكنيسه ان تفعله ولكن لا ينبغى ان توجهه كل الطاقات البشريه المنتجه فى الكنيسه الى العمل الرعوى اذ للكنيسه مسئوليه اخرى وهى التبشير والعمل الكرازى ينبغى ان توجه له الاهتمام ايضا فلو نظرنا الى عدد المسيحين الاقباط ومن يخدمهم لوجدنا ان النسبه لا تقارن بالذين لم يعرفو المسيحيه والذين يبشرونهم فالمشكله ليست فى الفعله بقدر ما توجيهههم فليس من يوجهه الخدام لفكر الكرازه.
بل باللاحرى لكنيسه عريقه ككنيستنا تمتد جذورها لالفى سنه ان تقود الكنائس فى العمل الكرازى .
بل نجد كنائس حديثه العهد تجند الالاف للعمل الكرازى فقد اخبرنى احد الاباء الكهنه العاملين بافريقيا انه تقابل مع مبشر من احدى الكنائس الكوريه واخبره ان هناك خمس الاف كورى يعملون بالتبشير .
كم عمر المسيحيه فى كوريا ؟؟؟ وكم عمر الكنيسه المعمدانيه التابع لها هذا المبشر ؟؟؟ 
الا يخجلنا ان نعرف ان عدد العاملين بالتيشير اكليروس وخدام متفرغين كل الوقت يتجاوز العشره بقليل وان عمر الكرازه فى كنيستنا سبع وعشرين عاما 
فان كنيستنا قد قدمت الكثير للعالم يكفى انها حفظت الايمان المستقيم المسلم من الرسل الى الان حتى ان كل كنائس العالم تستعمل قانون الايمان الذى وضعه القديس اثناسيوس كما اسست اول نظام رهبانى فى العالم وقد تقابلت مع العديد من الرهبان من جنسيات مختلفه ورهبنه مختلفه جميعهم يعرفون اباء البريه الاوائل امثال الانبا انطونيوس والانبا باخوميوس والانبا شنوده رئيس التوحدين .
فقد قدمت كنيستنا الكثير للعالم وللايمان المسيحى عبر الاجيال ولا يستطيع احد ان ينكر ذلك ولكن ان الاوان لكى تقدم فى مجال التبشير والكرازه بل اذا نظرنا من منطلق خدمه الاقباط واحتياجاتهم فان هناك اقباط فى الدول الافريقيه عددهم ليس بقليل ولا يجدون الرعايه الروحيه لانه ليس من يذهب الى هناك مثل افريقيا الوسطى ونيجيريا وغيرهم فالبعض على استعداد ان يذهب ولو الى اماكن نائيه للخدمه فى امريكا او اوربا او استراليا ولكن من يذهب الى افريقيا ؟ فان النسبه بين احتياج الاقباط الذين ليس لهم رعايه روحيه لا تقارن باحتاجنا الى كارزين ومسئوليتنا تجاه العمل الكرازى .
هناك اعتراض اخر وهو قله الامكانات الماديه ناقشنا قبلا الامكانات البشريه ولكن ماذا عن الامكانات الماديه ؟ فهناك الكثير من الاعتراض بهذا الشان وذلك لان العمل الكرازى يحتاج الى تمويل مادى مسمتر وليس بقليل لاستمرار العمل وهذا ما ليس لنا طاقه به وان وجد فالافضل ان يوجهه هذا العمل لخدمه الاقباط واحتياجتهم .
لا شك ان العمل الكرازى يحتاج الى تمويل مادى مسمتر وهذا التمويل ليس بقليل وذلك لان معظم البلاد الافريقيه التى لنا فيها خدمه تعانى من معدل تضخم عال وذلك لضعف القوه الشرائيه للعمله المحليه لفساد الحياه السياسيه وغياب الديمقراطيه وعوامل اخرى فى بعض الدول منها الصراعات الداخليه والتى تحرص الدول الغنيه على استرارها لضمان استغلال الموارد الطبيعيه بهذه البلاد فبلد مثل الكونجو لهى من اغنى الدول فى الموارد الطبيعيه لوجود االيورانيوم بها والماس وماده انقى من السيليكون اكتشف حديثا تستخدم فى الوصلات الالكترونيه بيد ان شعبها يعانى من الفقر المدقع والمعيشه بها مكلفه جدا بسبب الحروب الاهليه والتى تسعى الدول الغنيه على استرارها لضمان استغلال تلك الموارد مقابل السلاح للفصائل المتحاربه .
كل ذلك ادى الى غلاء المعيشه بتلك الدول وغلاء مواد البناء وكذلك مشتقات البترول فبناء كنيسه صغيره بتلك الدول لهو مكلف جدا مقارنه باى بلد اخر وقد اختبرت ذلك بنفسى فى بناء ثلاث كنائس فى زامبيا ولكن لنا هنا وقفه .
لاشك ان استمرار العما الكرازى وتوسعه يحتاج لتمويل ضخم وان هناك الكثير من الشعب القبطى فى احتياج ولكن كنيستنا فقيره ؟
هل تعانى كنيستنا من عوز مادى ؟ فالمشكله ليست فى المال ولكن فى حسن توزيعه فمعظم الاموال موجهه لاعمال البناء ولا ننكر ان كثير من هذه المبانى لا تخلو من مظاهر البذخ ولا سيما فى بلاد المهجر انا لست ضد اعمال البناء والتشييد ولكنى اتكلم اولا عن مظاهر البذخ والكماليات .
ثانيا ان لا يوجه معظم المال لاعمال البناء فهناك مسئوليتنا تجاه هذا الجسد يجعلنا نفتتش عن اماكن الاحتياج ونبحث عنها لمؤازرتها وتسديد عوزها ففى الكنيسه الاولى اشترك الجميع فى احتيياجات القديسين ابان المجاعه التى كانت فى اورشليم سنه 46 حتى ان بولس الرسول عاد الى اورشليم لذات الغرض 11ع1:3-27 .
وقد سمعت من القمص تادرس يعقوب فى احدى عظاته يتكلم عن فم ابوتنا بيشوى كامل وكيف كان غير راضى حين علم ضخامه المبلغ الذى انفق فى بناء احدى الكنائس وقال كان يمكن ان نبنى كنيسه اخرى بهذا المبلغ وكثيرا ما كنت اطلب بعض الكماليات فى الكنائس التى نبنيها فاجد ابونا الاسقف يرشدنى انه من الافضل ان نضعذلك المبلغ فى بناء كنيسه اخرى وقد تعلمت ذلك فالمشكله ليست فى وجود المال ولكن فى توزيعه.
وهناك اعتراض اخر يستند مؤيديه الى الايه التى تقول " لايستطيع احد ان يقبل الى ان لم يجتذبه الاب " يو 44:6 
.
ففى معتقداتهم اللاهوتيه ان الله سوف يخلص من يخلصهم وسوف يسمح بهلاك من سيهلكهم وهكذا تكون الكرازه انما هى عمل الله وليس عمل انسان ولذلك فليس هناك حاجه للاشتراك فى العمل الكرازى .
اشكر الله ان هذا الفكر لم يكن عند الرسل او القديس مرقس لكنا لا نزال تحت وطاه الوثنيه الى الان فحقا ليس مسئوليتنا تتغير الاشخاص وفتح قلوبهم للايمان فهذا ليس عملنا ولكنه عمل الاب السماوى بواسطه الروح القدس وهذا معنى الايه ولكن مسئوليتنا وعملنا هو توصيل تلك الرساله " رساله خلاص " للعالم اجمع اما مساله قبول العالم لها وعدم قبولها فهذا ليس مسئوليتنا " وكل من لا يقبلكم فاخرجوا من تلك المدينه وانفضو الغبار الذى لصق بارجلكم " مر 11:6 .
ولكن حتما سيحاسبنا الله على عدم توصيل تلك الرساله للاخرين .
فهناك ثلاثيه للعمل الكرازى وهى:_ 
الكارز والروح القدس والشخص المستقبل 
عملى انا كارز هو ان اوصل الرساله - نقل الخبر - 
عمل الروح القدس هو التبكيت وانشاء احتياج للتغير .
اتخاذ القرار وقبول الايمان هو مسئوليه الشخص .


----------



## ميرنا (13 نوفمبر 2006)

" اداره العمل الكرازى "
*Missions mechanism*​


عندما نفكر فى العمل الكرازى وكيفيه اداراته فاننا نضع السياسه العامه لداره الارساليه وهذا يكون وفق نوع الارساليه وعملها كذلك نوع المرسلين وعملهم.
لذا وجب علينا ان نلقى الضوء على نوعيه الارساليات وعملها وكذلك المرسلين .
اولا : انواع الارساليات :
هناك نوعان اساسيان من الارساليات :
1_ ارساليات ترسل مبشرين فى البلاد المختلفه والتى تحتاج الى تبشير ويطلق عليها Sending mission .
2_ ارساليات عملها مساعده المبشرين والكنائس والارساليات فى اماكن تواجدهم وامدادهم بما يحتاجون اليه Aid mission.
النوع الاول من الارساليات له طبيعه مختلفه تماما عن النوع الثانى فهو عاده يكون له مقر فى بلد ما او عده بلاد مختلفه هذه الاماكن مختصه بتلقى طلبات الراغبين فى العمل الكرازى واختبارهم واعدادهم ثم ارسالهم للاماكن التى تحتاج لخدمتهم وفق امكاناتهم ومعرفه المسئولين عن احتياجات الاماكن المختلفه فى كل بلد وقد يتخذ المقر والمسئولين بعض القرارات للمرسلين بشان امور تتعلق باماكن كرازتهم وان كان ثبت فشل ذلك فينبغى ان تكون قرارات الارساليات يتولاها المبشرين فى اماكنهم بانفسهم وذلك لعدم درايه الاداريين عن حقيقه العمل واحتياجه ويكون عمل ذلك المقر هو التنسيق بين احتياجات الاماكن المختلفه والمتبرعين سواء بالمال او بمجهودهم ووقتهم ومحاوله نشر اعلان عملهم وعاده يكون عمل هذه الارسالياتطويل المدى اذ ياتى ثمره بعد فتره طويله من العمل وقد لا يرى الكارز ثمار زرعه حيث انهم يقومون بزرع كنائس او نظام رهبانى او عمل مشاريع للمواطنين ومعظم ارساليات الكاثوليك لها هذا المنهج على سبيل المثال دومبوسكو والفرنسسكان .
اما النوع الثانى فان اى ارساليه محليه تحتاج الى مساعده ما او لديها مشروع تريد اتمامه فانها تتقدم بطلب به دراسه للمشروع او الاحتياج وتقوم تلك الارساليه بتمويل هذا المشروع او سد
ذلك الاحتياج دون ان ترسل احد او تتدخل فى سياسات او قرارات الارساليه المحليه كذلك يرسلون كتب مقدسه او اناجيل لمن يحتاج ومن مثل هذه الاحتياجات Insider aid mission canadian aid mission .
وهناك نوع ثالث من الارساليات كل عملها ينحصر فى عمل كوسيد وهذه الخدمه هى ان تذهب مجموعه عمل الى بلد ما ويقومون بعمل اجتماع كبير يحضره الاف واحيانا عشرات او مئات الالاف ويقوم احدهم بالوعظ ثم بعد ذلك يطلبون من الشعب الذهاب للكنائس كل حسب مذهبه ثم ينتقلون الى مدينه اخرى وهذا ما يعرف بخدمه الكروسيد مثل هيئه CFAN- Christ for all nations المسيح لكل الامم مؤسسها رينهارد بونك .
ثانيا : انواع المرسلين :
فهناك مرسلين كل الوقت قد كرسوا حياتهم للعمل الكرازى فرادى او هم وعائلاتهم وقد يستمر المرسل فى مكان واحد طوال عمره او ينتقل بناء على طلبه او طلب الارساليه او يرسل لعمل معين فى مكان ما وبعد اتمامه يعود لمكان خدمته الاساسى .
هناك ايضا مبشرين بعض الوقت كان يكرس احد الشباب او احدى الاسر سنه او اثنين للعمل الكرازى فى اى بلد وفقا لاحتياج الارساليه وبعد انتهاء تلك الفتره يعود لوطنه كما كان .
اما من الناحيه الماديه وتدبير احتياجات المرسلين فالبعض يكونوا صانعوا خيام اى يعملوا لكى يقوتوا انفسهم واسرهم فى العمل الكرازى كما قال بولس الرسول " انما حاجاتى وحاجات الذين معى خدمتها هاتان اليدان " اع 33:20 .
ولكن فى كثير من الوقت كان يمكن استثماره فى التبشير .
لذلك فان هناك كثير من الارساليات تكون مسئوله عن من ترسلهم مسئوليه تامه من مبلغ ثابت للمعيشه كل شهر وسكن وسياره بل ان بعض الارساليات تتدبر مصاريف المدارس لاولاد المرسلين وكذلك الرعايه الطبيه وما الى ذلك من احياجات .
وهناك نوع ثالث من المرسلين الذين يطلق عليهم انهم يعيشون بالايمان والمقصود به انه ليس لهم دخل ثابت كل شهر ولا يعتمدون على ارساليه فى تدبير احتياجاتهم انما يعتمدون على ذويهم ومن يلمس الله قلبه لمساعدتهم ولكن عاده ما يكون عملهم محدود .
ولكن ما الذى يناسب كنيستنا .
فعاده توضع السياسه وخطه العمل بناء على الهدف فان كان هدف جميع الارساليات على اختلاف انواعها وهو التبشير بالمسيحيه ولكنماذا بعد ذلك ؟ وبماذا سوف نساهم لاتمام هذا العمل اى ما هو الهدف من العمل الكرازى فى كنيستنا لوضع سياسه محدده المعالم له وهنا احاول ان اطرح اسلوب للعمل الكرازى يتناسب وطبيعه كنيستنا اذ ان كنيستنا وايماننا الارثوذكسى لا يمكن قبوله الا بالمايشه والتسليم .
هذا الاسلوب بعضه مطبق الان وطبعا الكثير منه قابل للنقاش والتعديل اذ انها مجرد محاوله .
فانى احلم بوجود مركز للكرازه القبطيه الارثوذكسيه باى دوله لنا فيها تواجد مثل امريكا او كندا او استراليا او حتى مصر وان كان من الافضل بلد من بلاد المهجر لسهوله تسجيل مثل هذه الهيئه قانونيا ويت تسجيل هذه الهيئه ك Non-profit organization حتى يتسنى جمع تبرعات عن طريقها وتخصم من ضرائب المتبرعين .
هذا المركز معروف لدى جميع الكنائس فى الكرازه المرقسيه مقر تواجده وكيفيه الاتصال به ويعلن عنه لجميع كنائسنا فى كل العالم .
ما غرض هذا المركز ومما يتكون :
يتكون هذا المركز من هيكل ادارى من من يريد ان يعضد العمل الكرازى .
هذا المركز مسئول عن كل من يرغب فى الكرازه فكما اشرت قبلا ان العمل الكرازى انما هو Attitude فيجب على كل كنيسه ان تنمى الوعى الكرازى لابنائها وتدرج ضمن برامج مدارس الاحد وخدمه الشباب بجميع مراحلهم دروسا عن خدمه الكرازه وفق سن كل مرحله وذلك بغرض غرس مفهوم الكرازه فى جيل ياتى مقتنع باهميه العمل الكرازى .
لا شك ان ذلك سيلمس قلب كثيرين ليصيروا مكرسين للعمل الكرازى كل الوقت او بعض الوقت او حتى لسد احتياج معين مثل تدريب او مباشره مشروع لفتره محدده على كل من يتحرك قلبه لهذا العمل عليه مخاطبه هذا المركز وملا طلب الالتحاق application يتضمن فيه امكاناته والفتره التى يريد ان يقضيها ونوعيه العمل الذى يمكن ان يقوم به واذا كان يرغب الخدمه فى مكان معين او مكان يحدد بواسطه المركز ... وما الى ذلك .
على ان يكون ذلك الشخص مرسل من كنيسته بمعنى ان كنيسته التابع لها توافق على اعالته شخصيا طوال فتره خدمته هو او هو واسرته لست اقصد باحتياجات الكرازه من بناء كنائس او مشاريع بل احتاجات الشخص المرسل هو واسرته .
فمثلا فى امريكا وحدها عدد الكنائس يتجاوز المائه اذا تعهدت كل كنيسه باعاله فردين فقط او اسرتين اثناء عملهم بالكرازه لاصبح لدينا مئتان كارز بل ان نصف هذا العدد لهو مشجع جدا مقارنه بما لدينا الان ماذا عن كنائس كندا واستراليا واوروبا وكنائس مصر التى تستطيع تدبير احتياجات فرد او اسره من ابنائها ولديه رغبه فى العمل الكرازى .
يمكن ان يتم هذا التعضيد مباشره بين الكارز وكنيسته او عن طريق المركز بعد ان يملا المتقدم طلب الالتحاق ويتحدد فتره ومكان خدمته عليه ان يمكث فى هذا المركز فتره تختلف تبعا لنوعيه وفتره ومكان كرازته فيتم اعداده روحيا وسيكولوجيا وكذلك لغويا ليتعرف على تلك الشعوب الذاهب اليها ونفسياتهم وطريقه التعامل معهم والمداخل المختلفه لهم Approach وكيف يبدا معهم وما عليه ان يفعل بالضبط فى مكان كرازته كل ذلك الاعداد يتم فى ذلك المركز .
فمثلا اذا كان الكارز سوف يذهب الى الهند عليه معرفه اديان وعادات وتقاليد الهنود وكل ما يخص ذلك المكان الذاهب اليه ويتم اعداده ككارز اى كيف يصبح كارز ويجدر الاشاره ان بعض الجامعات لديها كورسات لذات الغرض يمكن الاستعانه بها وكذلك فان كنيستنا تملك الكثير من الكوادر الكفء يمكن ان تقوم بهذا الاعداد .
فليس من المنطق ان يذهب الكارز الى بلد لا يعرف طبيعته اهلها وتقاليدهم tradition ومعتقداتهم وبعض الجمل من لغتهم المحليه .
فانا مثلا قد ذهبت للعمل الكرازى دون ادنى معرفه عن تقاليد وعادات الشعوب الذاهب اليها مما ادى الى ارتكاب العديد من الاخطاء واكتسبت كل شىء بالممارسه كما ان شهود يهوه لديهم هنا تاسيس قوى واسع الانتشار وكثير من الناس يقتنعون بتعاليمهم لان ليس لهم ما يقتنعون به اصلا ولم اعد مطلقا للرد على بدعتهم فكان لزاما على ان ادرس معتقداتهم وبدعتهم وكيفيه الرد عليهم .
لذا الافضل اعداد الكارز لكل شىء قبل ان يذهب .
يمكن ان تتضمن فتره التدريب زياره قصيره للمكان ولا سيما اذا كانت فتره اقامته سوف تطول بهذا المكان .
بعد انتهاء فتره الاعداد الازمه يذهب ذلك الشخص لمكان كرازته والافضل ان يذهب لمجموعه او يذهب مع مجموعه او على الاقل اثنين ولا يذهب بمفرده مثال ما عمل يسوع مع تلاميذه اذ ارسلهم اثنين اثنين لو 1:10 وذلك لاجل التعضيد ايضا لان اثنين افضل من واحد لانه اذا سقط يقيمه الاخر جا 11:4 وكذلك الخيط المثلوث لا ينقطع سريعا .
بعد ان يصل الكارز لمكان كرازته يبدا فى عمله على ان يكون على اتصال بكنيسته والمركز لارشاده ومساعدته .
من عمل ذلك المركز ايضا عمل دورات مكثفه لراغبى التعرف اكثر على العمل الكرازى والتبشير كذلك يقوم بتنظيم رحلات للاماكن المختلفه والتى لنا بها كرازه للتعرف على طبيعه العمل الكرازى كذلك يقوم بعمل موقع خاص على الانترنت website بالكرازه ينشر بذلك الموقع كل شىء متعلق بالكرازه ويمكن ان يكون هناك فريق تطوعى لهذا العمل وعمل تحديث مستمر لذلك الموقع Up dating كما يكون ذلك المركز هو همزه الوصل بين احتياجات الكرازه على مختلف اماكنها واحتياجاتها والكنائس المحليه فى انحاء الكرازه المختلفه فيكون عمل ذلك المركز هو الربط بين هذه الاحتياجات وما يمكن ان تقدمه الكنائس المحليه من امكانات بشريه وماديه ويقوم بالاعداد والتنسيق الازمين ويتم ذلك عن طريق الانترنت .
ففى زامبيا مثلا نريد بدء الخدمه فى اماكن جديده ولكن نجد صعوبه لعدم وجود كارزين.
وتكون ايضا مسئوليه المركز العمل على فتح بلدان جديده للعمل الكرازى مثل الصين والفلبين وفيتنام وكوريا ومدغشقر وجزر سليمان ... وكثير من البلاد التى ينبغى بدء العمل فيها .


----------



## ميرنا (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: حاجتنا الي كارزين !!*

" استراتيجية العمل الكرازى "​ 

مفهوم الجماعه البشرية :
لكى تكون لنا كرازه فعالة ذات نتائج ملموسة واضحة علينا الاخذ بمبدأ الجماعة البشريه وأن نضع احدى هذه الجماعات كهدف لتبشيرها.
ومبدأ الجماعات البشرية لهو مبدأ كتابى بالدرجة الاولى فالسيد المسيح حدد الضالة (مت6:10) وعندما ارسل التلاميذ اوصاهم الى مدينه السامرين لا تدخلوا والى طريق الامم لا تذهبوا بل اذهبوا بالحرى الى خراف بيت اسرائيل الضالة .
وبولس الرسول حدد جماعته المستهدفة وهى الامم وبطرس اؤتمن على انجيل الختان فان هذا المبدا انما كان معمول به من ايام السيد المسيح والرسل .
ومعنى المجموعة البشريه هى تجمع من الافراد قليل او كثير يعتبرون انفسهم مترابطين على اساس شىء مشترك بينهم قد يكون لغه او ديانه او انتماء عرقى او تجمع سكنى او صنعة ما او حرفة او طبقة اجتماعية او خليط من بعض او كل ذلك.
فاءن وضع جماعة كهدف نعمل من خلاله يسهل وضع خطة واستراتيجية للعمل وتوزيع المسئوليات وفق جدول زمنى ومحاسبة انفسنا فى ضؤ ذلك.
فمثلا فى زامبيا هناك جماعة الاجئين من بلاد مجاورة وبها حروب اهلية مثل السودان ورواندا والكونجو وبعضهم لا يعرف المسيحية ويعيشون فى اوضاع صعبة كذلك هناك جماعة المشردين Street Kids وايضا جماعة سكان الغابات Compound ومجموعة الجاليات الاخرى كجالية الهندية والارترية والاثيوبية والروس بعضهم مسيحيين ارثوذكس والاخر لا وكذلك جماعة المتعلمين المثقفين من زامبيا نفسها .
فلكى نبدا ارسالية Mission فى بلد ما علينا ان نحدد بلضبط ما هى جماعتنا المستهدفة من هذه الارسالية لان بداية العمل الكرازى بدون تحديد جماعتنا المستهدفة نشبه كمن يضرب طلقات دون تحديد هدف لاصابته.
وعليه يمكن تكوين اكثر من ارسالية فى البلد الواحدة كل يهدف لجماعة مختلفة او ارساليه واحدة ذات افرع متعددة بل اذا عملت كل الارساليات من هذا المنطلق سهل علينا التعرف على اى من الجماعات البشرية لم يتم معرفتها برسالة الخلاص والعمل على تبشيرها كما يسهل ايضا التعاون بين الهيئات الارسالية الاخرى وتكميل بعضنا البعض بل ويظهر ايضا مبدا التخصص فى التبشي وهو مبدا ناجح على جميع المستويات فقد علمت ان هناك ارسالية مثلا جماعتها المستهدفة هى عاهرات امستردام ايضا مجموعة الراهبات الكاثوليك يعملن لذات الغرض فى زامبيا واخرون خدمتهن منصبة فقط على اللقطاء...
وهكذافلا يصح ان نبدا ارسالية فى مكان ما دونما تحديد جماعة مستهدفة فهذا ليس من الحكمة فى شىء ان نبدا ارسالية فى بلد ما واخدم كيفما اتفق كان اذهب الى اى شخص من اى طبقه او حرفة او جماعة لاكلمه عن السيد المسيح واذا نجح هذا النظام فان نتائجه ضعيفة ولا تقارن بوضع مجموعة بشرية مستهدفة مع وجود خطة لتبشريهم .
فقد قابلت سيده انجليزية تعمل بمفردها وكل خدمتها منصبة على مرضى الجذام حتى انها قد بدات الان فى بناء مدينة خاصة بهم وتمليكهم اياها وتمليك كل واحد قطعة ارض لزراعتها بعد ان تقوم بتعليمهم مبادىء الزراعة كل هذا لانها محددة الهدف وتعمل على تحقيق ذلك الهدف فاءذا عرفنا جماعتنا المستهدفة فان هذا ينقلنا الى الخطوة التالية وهى الدراسة .
الدراســــــــــــــــة:
ان منهج الجماعات البشرية المستهدفة يساعدنا على الدراسة التفصيلية الشاملة لهم وليس الهدف من هذه الدراسة هى البحث الاكاديمى الممل بل من اجل القيام بخدمه تبشيرية اكثر فاعلية فليس الهدف دراسة تفاصيل حياة هذه المجموعة المستهدفة ولكن دراسة النقاط التى سوف تعيننا على توصيل رسالة المسيح لهم وكيفية ارتدائه ليس ذات اهمية بمكان ولكن معرفة من بيده زمام الامور فى يد رئيس القرية head man فهو بامكانه منح الاراضى وقبول سكان غرباء فى المنطقة المسئول عنها واذا رفض تواجد المبشرين والكنيسة فلا سبيل للاهالى لقبولهم وكل مجموعة من رؤساء القرى لهم رئيس القرية ثم ارسالها للجهات الحكومية لاعتمادها عنها .
واذا رفض تواجد المبشرين والكنيسة فلا سبيل للاهالى لقبولهم وكل مجموعة من رؤساء القرى لهم رئيس الشبف وهذا يتم من خلاله التصديق على قرارات رئيس القرية ثم ارسالها للجهات الحكومية لاعتمادها.
فمثلا ان اردت بناء كنيسة فى منطقة فى الغابات عليك التوجه ل head man المسئول عن المنطقة وعند موافقته عليك كتابة الشيف التابع له ويقوم الاخر بكتابة موافقته واخيرا يتم ارسالها للجهات الحكومية فبدون موافقة رئيس القرية لا سبيل الى عمل اى شىء حتى لو وافقت الاهالى والشيف المسئول ولهذا كان علينا معرفة هذا النظام ووضعه فى الاعتبار وجعل رئيس كل قرية هدفا لنا للتبشير وقد منحنا احدهم قطعه ارض مساحتها عشرون فدان هذا مجرد لانه اصبح عضوا فى كنيستنا .
فمعرفة ودراسة مثل هذا النظام لهى واجبة قبل التواجد فى المكان فتحديد جماعة محددة ودراستها سوف يسهل لنا دراسة عاداتهم ولغتهم وتقاليدهم فمثلا فى زامبيا يوجد ثلاث وسبعون قبيله كل قبيله لها لغتها الخاصة وعاداتهم وتقاليدهم وان تشابهت اللغات فى بعض الكلمات والتقاليد فى بعض العادات الا انه لا يزال كل قبيله لها مميزاتها الخاصة.
فبعض القبائل تقبل المرأة فى صنع القرار واحيانا تكون هى الصانعه له وفى بعض القبائل الاخرى لا يحق لها التواجد فى المناقشة اصلا .
هذه الدراسة تسهل وضع خطة زمنية ذات اهداف محددة وهذا من عمل المركز المقترح انشاؤه فينبغى ان يرسل اشخاصا قد تم اعدادهم لعمل دراسة شاملة للجماعة المستهدفة للكرازة وذلك قبل وصول مجموعة العمل الكرازى ففى بعض الارساليات هناك مجموعة متخصصة لعمل هذه الدراسة .
فاذا بدانا عملا كرازيا بدون دراسة نشبه كمن يحاول تصويب هدف فى الظلام .
هذه الدراسة تشمل لغة هذه المجموعة ولهجتهم الخاصة وعاداتهم وتقاليدهم ومن هم المؤثرون فى صنع القرار واحتياجاتهم ونظرتهم للحياة والموت وفلسفتهم تجاه الخير والشر والكون وطبيعة ديانتهم ومعتقداتهم كما ان هذه الدراسة تسهل علينا عملية التكيف ومحكاة الجماعة المزمعين العيش وسطهم والا سوف نكون بمعزل عنهم كما قال بولس الرسول " فصرت لليهود كيهودى لاربح اليهود وللذين تحت الناموس كانى تحت الناموس لاربح الذين تحت الناموس وللذين بلا ناموس كانى بلا ناموس مع انى لست بلا ناموس لله بل تحت ناموس للمسيح لاربح الذين بلا ناموس صرت للضعفاء كضعيف كضعيف لاربح الضعفاء صرت للكل كل شىء لاخلص على كل حال قوما " (1 كو 20:9 ) .
بل ان كرازة السيد المسيح نفسه كانت متوافقة جدا مع بيئة مستمعية فقد قيل " وبغير مثل لم يكن يكلمه " (مت 34:13) 
وكل امثاله كانت مستوحاه من الطبيعة المحيطة ومن الحياة المعاشة للسامعين مما جعلها سهلة الفهم والقبول ولها تاثير عليهم .
نلخص من هذه الدراسة فهم لكل نواحى حياة هذه المجموعة مما يسهل وضع خطة للعمل وسطهم وايجاد المداخل approaches المناسبة لهم لتبشيرهم والعيش وسطهم دون مشاكل وتسهيل قبولهم للكارزين الاجانب المزمعين العيش معهم وبقدر ما تكون هذه الدراسة متانية وشاملة بقدر نجاح العمل ودقة الاستراتيجية الموضوعة .
من يقوم بهذه الدراسة:
يجب على من يقوم بهذه الدراسة ان يكون على علم بكيفية اجرائها كما ينبغى ان يشارك او يضع خطه العمل اذ هو او هم من قاموا بتلك الدراسة هم الادرى باحوال المكان واحتياجاته يمكن ان يتم ذلك من خلال مجموعق الكارزين انفسهم او بعضهم المزمعين القيام بالعمل المرسلى وسط هذه المجموعة على ان يقضوا فترة فى الدراسة ثم يضعوا خطة طويلة المدى وتدبير احتياجاتهم من اشخاص وادوات على ان يتم ذلك بالاتصال مع المركز وقضاء فترة اعداد لكل ذلك .
الاحتياج المادى والروحى :
مما لا شك فيه ان الهدف الاساسى من كرازتنا هو تقديم الخلاص لهذه المجموعة وتلمذتهم ليصيروا مسيحين ولكن عند تبشير جماعة فقيرة تعانى من الجوع والقحط لا يكون السبيل الامثل هو الكرازة المباشرة لهم بل اظهار عمل المحبة والرحمة من خلال سد احتياج لهم واخبارهم ان ما نفعله انما فقط من اجل محبتهم ليس الا وان محبتنا نابعة من محبة السيد المسيح لنا وذلك لان هناك الكثير من الهيئات هدفها تنمية المجتمع دون الالتفات الى موضوع التبشير فقد قامت الحكومة اليابانية بعمل ابار لاهالى احدى مناطة الغابات فى زامبيا بغرض الحصول على مياة شرب نقية وهيئة اخرى سويدية قامت ببناء مدرسة وعيادة طبية لهم دونما ان يكون العمل التبشيرى هدف من وراء كل ذلك .
ان تحديد الجماعة المستهدفة للكرازة يحدد من اين نبدا فاذا كانت هذه الجماعة فى احتياج معين فما علينا اولا الا سد هذا الاحتياج ولا نحتاج لرصد مبالغ مالية للعمل على سد هذا الاحتياج وذلك لان كثير من الهيئات التى كل هدفها ان تعمل على تنمية المجتمعات الفقيرة من خلال كارزين او Non-governmental organizations هيئات غير حكومية او Non-profit organizations الكرازى بل فى بعض الاحيان يكون الاول سابق للاخير بل ان العمل الكرازى قد يفشل اذا اهمل الاحتياج المادى كما انه لا ينبغى ان ينحصر عملنا فى التنمية فقط فهذا ليس هدفنا ولكنها وسيلة للوصول الى هذه المجموعة .
فقد عملت مجموعة الفوكولارى والتى اسستها كيارا لوبك بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية عملت فى قبيلة "الماو" بالكاميرون على مقاومة ذبابة التسى تسى القاتلة والمصيبة بمرض النوم حتى الموت ثم قاموا بتعليم الاهالى العادات الصحية فى النظافة وتجنب الحشرات وتمكنوا من القضاء نهائيا على هذه الذبابة وقام احد المرسلين المهندسين بتوليد طاقة كهربائية لهم من مصب مائى وبمواد من البيئة وقد نجحوا نجاحا منقطع النظير فى تبشيرهم بالمسيحية بعد ذلك وتحولهم عن الوثنية فلا يمكن اهمال الاحتياج للجماعة المستهدفة لكرازتنا .اى هيئات غير بحية من مثل هذه الهيئات US aid save the children SIDA بل ان الامم المتحدة من ضمن برامجها المشاركة فى هذه المشاريع ولا سيما مكافحة الايدز وكثير من الهيئات الاخرى والتى على استعداد للعمل مع اى هيئة كرازية تتقدم بطلب لمشروع ما مثل مدرسة او عيادة طبية او ملجأ فما علينا الا الاتصال بهم وقد ساهمت احدى هذه الهيئات فى بناء مدرسة لنا فى الكونجو .
وان كان عملنا هو التبشير الا اننا لا نستطيع احيانا ان نفصل بين عمل الرحمة والعمل 
وضع خطة للعمل _ استراتيجية :
بعد الانتهاء من هذه الدراسة علينا وضع خطة استراتيجية للعمل هذه الخطة تشمل جدول زمنى محدد واهداف محددة والعناصر البشرية التى نحتاجها لاتمام هذا العمل واتمام تدريبهم واعداد كل ما نحتاجه من ادوات وعدد سوف نحتاجها .
تشمل هذه الاستراتيجية خطط قصيرة المدى واخرى بعيدة المدى ماذا سنحقق ونبنى خلال سنه او خمس سنوات فاننا عادة ننشغل بالمناداة بالانجيل والقيام بنشاطات دون ان نعلم الى اين نحن ذاهبين فى النهاية 
البحث _ الاستراتيجية_التبشير_ الجماعة المستهدفة .
فكثيرا ما يكون عند المبشرين او الخدام غرض عام غير متبلور فى ازهانهم مثل توصيد كلمه الله الى شعب ما ولكن ان لم يوضع ذلك الغرض فى اهداف يمكن قياسها وخطة عمل فانه يظل مجرد امانى واحلام طيبة.
هذه الخطه ينبغى ان تضع فى الاعتبار الامكانات المتاحة يشرية او مادية كما ينبغى ان تضع اولويات للعمل على ان يكون الغرض النهائى موضوع نصب اعينهم.
الغرض +الاهداف +الخطط + الموارد = الاستراتيجية​


----------



## ميرنا (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: حاجتنا الي كارزين !!*

 "بمن نكرز "​

قد يظن البعض انه ما اسهل الاجابة على هذا السؤال بيد ان ما اصعب الاجابة عليه وقد يجيب البعض اننا حتما نبشر بالمسيح وصلبه وقيامته ولكن هذا ما يظن الجميع انهم يفعلونه حتى تلك الطوائف التى ليست فى عداد المسيحين كشهود يهوه يظنون انهم يفعلون ذلك فكل يبشر بأله دينه ومعتقدة وطائفته فان من تبعات مسئولية كنيستنا فى التبشير انها تملك المقومات الايمانية ككنيسة رسولية وهذا باعتراف جميع من تعرف عليها ولكن لا يجب ان ننزلق فى هوه الكرازة بانفسنا اى بتراثنا القبطى فلننتبه لانه ليس علينا ان نخفض الايمان الى مجرد مبادىء وطقوس وحتى يصير ايمانا بها عوضا عن كونه ايمانا بالله .
فالايمان الحقيقى هو ببساطة ادراك ذلك الشخص الذى نؤمن به "يسوع المسيح" .
فالكنيسة ليست هدفا بل وسيلة لغاية ونحن لا نصير كنيسة لكى نحقق هدف الايمان للشعوب بل عندما نحقق هدف تقديم الايمان للشعوب نصير كنيسة .
فالمسيحية ليست مجرد مبادىء ومجموعة من الحقائق والطقوس بل هى علاقة بالله الحى .
واذا حاولنا ان نبشر الاخرين ونؤسسهم على مجموعة من المبادىء والحقائق دون اقامة علاقة حية لهم مع الله فان الفشل هو حليفنا لا مندوحة .
فكنيستنا القبطية عمرها الان ما يقرب من الفى عام وكل هذه الصيامات والطقوس والالحان والصلوات لم تاتى مره واحدة بل تكونت نتيجة تراكمات لاجيال متعاقبة وبعضها وضع حديثا .
فليس من الحكمة ان نذهب الى العالم لنبشرهم بتراثنا القبطى بل ان نعرفهم خلاص السيد المسيح حتى لا يحل الشكل عوض الجوهر والطقس عوض المضمون وحتى لا ننسى الصلوات والطقوس انما وضعت لاجل الانسان وليس الانسان لاجل الطقس .
فالكنيسة ليست مؤسسه علينا انتشار عملها بقدر ما هى روح وفكر علينا اعطاتؤه للاخرين وتركهم يصبغوا تراثهم به.
فربما لا يعلم الكثيرين ان عيد الملاك ميخائيل والذى ياتى فى شهر مايو هو اصلا عيد فرعونى وياتى مقاربا لعيد وفاء النيل حيث كان قديما تقدم فتاه عذراء كعروس للنيل حتى ياتى الفيضان وعندما دخلت المسيحية دحضت هذه العادة واستبدلت ذلك العيد بعيد الملاك ميخائيل اذا نقول ى ذكصولوجيته " وتكمل الاثمار بطلبات ميخائيل لانه قريب الى الله يطلب عنا "
فلا ينبغى كما قال الرسول بولس ان نكرز بانفسنا بل " المسيح واياه مصلوب " (1 كو 2:2 ) 
فماهيه العمل الكرازى هى ان نعطى غير المبشرين رساله خلاص من خطاياهم ذلك الخلاص الذى اتمه يسوع على الصليب .
لا يعنى ذلك اننا لن نسلمهم شىء من طقوس الكنيسة بل سنفعل ولكن ليس فى بادىء الامر وليس كل شىء .
فالقداس الذى وضعه القديس مرقس وهو ما يعرف الان بالقداس الكيرلسى كان يحتوى فقط على جزء التقديس واضيفت له هذه الصلوات فيما بعد على يد البابا كيرلس الاول وسمى باسمه .
فيجب ان نعطيهم لبنا لا طعاما على ان يكون بعد فترة متفقة ونموهم الروحى نسلمهم كل صلوانتا فهناك الكثير من الاعتبارات يجب ان توضع فى ما سيتم تسليمه لهذه المجموعة وتختلف هذه الاعتبارات من مجموعة لاخرى ومن مكان لاخر .
فمثلا الاصوام فى كنيستنا لهى من اطول الاصوام فى الكنائس جميعها من حيث كثرة عددها وطول فتراتها واذا علمنا ان سكان الغابات بل والاحياء الفقيرة قد ياكلوا وجبة واحدة يوميا واحيانا كل يومان فهل ينبغى ان نلقنهم نظام صومنا ؟
فينبغى معرفة ما سوف نسلمه اياهم ومناقشته حتى قبل الذهاب اليهم .​


----------



## ميرنا (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: حاجتنا الي كارزين !!*

 "اشياء يجب قبولها فى العمل الكرازى "​

مما لاشك فيه ان كنيستنا لها تراث عريق تكون عبر السنين الطويلة ولا يستطيع احد ان ينكر ان ذلك التراث قد تاثر بالحضارات والثقافات المختلفة مثل الحضارة الفرعونية والثقافة الهيلينية حتى ان كثير من الحاننا بالغه اليونانية القديمة وبعض النغمات ذات الطابع الفرعونى .
فينبغى ان نفرق بين العقيدة doctrine والتراث Tradition فمثلا الكنيسة السريانية والارمنية والقبطية واليونانية والروسية والاثيوبية والارترية جميعهم لهم ايمان واحد وهو الايمان الارثوذكسى اما التراث فهو مختلف من كنيسة لاخرى تبعا لاختلاف الحضارة مثل الالحان الكنيسة والاصوام والزى الكهنوتى بل انه فى الكنيسة الواحدة تتطور عبر الزمن .
من هذا المنطلق علينا قبول الاخر كما هو ففى عملية التبشير ليس المطلوب منا جعلهم امتداد للاقباط اى تقبيطهم وتسليمهم حضارتنا بل جعلهم مسيحين ارثوذكسين وهم يصبغون حضارتهم بهذا الايمان .
فليس هناك جدو من تسليمهم الالحان وذلك لانها ببساطة الحان قبطية لا تناسبهم بل ان تركيبها صعب عليهم حتى وان كانت بعض الحالات الفردية قد احبت هذه الحان وحفظت الكثير منها ولكن هذا ليس بقاعدة ولا ينبغى تعميمة فقد وجدت هنا فى زامبيا ابان فترة صوم يونان ان لديهم ترانيم عن يونان وكذلك فى خميس العهد والجمعة العظيمة لديهم تراتنيمهم الخاصة بلغتهم وهذا ما نحاول عمله هنا ان نعطيهم كلمات الالحان وهو يقومون بترجمتها للغتهم وتلحينها بالحانهم ولكن صادفتنا مشكلة اللغة وذلك لان لغتهم المحلية فقيرة فى مترادفتها فمثلا اثناء ترجمة القداس الباسيلى كانت هناك الكثير من التعابير اللاهوتية ليس لها مترادف فى لغتهم المحلية مثل " لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين " وكذلك الكثير من المعانى الاخرى .
بل ان روعة المسيحية فة مرونتها واصطباغها بحضارة وتراث كل بلد فمثلا عاده الاربعين للمتوفى والسابع للمولد انما هى عادات فرعونية ولكن الكنيسة قامت بتعميدها وجعلها مناسبات كنسية ووضعت لها صلوات وهذا ما ينبغى عمله مع الشعوب الاخرى اعطائهم المسيحية والعقيدة الارثوذكسية وتركهم يصبغون تراثهم بها .
ولكن محاولة تقبيطهم انما صورة من صور الاستعمار الفكرى بل ان ظهور حركة الكنائس المستقلة فى افريقيا كانت لذات الغرض حيث ان المستعمر عندما جاء الى افريقيا جاء ومعه مبشرين ايضا ونجد فى احدى متاحف جنوب افريقيا جندى يحمل بيده سيف والاخرى انجيل مما جعلهم يرفضون ايمان المستعمر وحاولوا ان يستقلوا دينيا بعد قبولهم الايمان المسيحى بعمل تلك الكنائس المستقلة واختيار رؤساء لها منهم وكانت حركة واسعة الانتشار فى معظم البلاد وذلك لعجزهم عن الاستقلال السياسى فعوضوا ذلك العجز باستقلال الدينى .
فهم لديهم حضارتهم وتراثهم وينبغى احترام ذلك .
فطريقة الترانيم عند الافارقة يصاحبها عادة التصفيق والطبل والرقص فهل ينبغى زجرهم عن ذلك ابدا لان هذه حضارتهم بل ينبغى تشجيعهم وتعليمهم اذا كان هذا الرقص خارج حدود اللياقة ولكنى لم ارى هذا طوال فترة مكوثى هنا .
كما ان هناك اشياء فى حضارتهم ينبغى قبولها وليست ضد الايمان بشىء كذلك ايضا هناك الكثير من تقاليدهم ينبغى محاربتها مثل تعدد الزوجات وزواج الاخ من امرات اخية فى حالة وفاتة لابرائها من روح اخية ويكون ذلك لليلة واحدة او عدة ليالى حتى تبرا من روح زوجها ويصاحب ذلك عادة طقوس فيها الكثير من دم الحيوانات يدهنون بها الزوجة وبيت المتوفى .
وكذلك من التقاليد وهى ضد الايمان وان كنت اقترح ان تناقش مثل هذه الاشياء الخاصة بالصلوات والصيامات وكذلك تقاليدهم فى المجمع المقدس حتى لا تترك للاستحسان الشخصى .​


----------



## Coptic Man (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: حاجتنا الي كارزين !!*

" صعوبات العمل الكرازي "​

1- الغربة : -


ان اول ما يعاني منه الكارز هو الشعور بالغربة والوحشة سواء كان متزوجا او اعزبا 
فقد تكون مما يميل للوحدة والانفراد لكن ان تفعل ذلك وانت في بلدك ووسط اصدقائك في اي وقت تريد ان تذهب او تتقابل مع اي شخص فان هذا متاح لك سوف تجد من يفهم لغتك وتعبيراتك .
ولكن احساس الغربة في بلد اخر وثقافة وحضارة مغايرة ولسان مختلف فانها تجربة جديدة وليست سهلة فحتي اذا اردت الحديث فانك لن تجد من يفهمك حتي اذا كنت تجيد اللغة فان الاهتمامات مختلفة تماما فقد يكون ما يزعجك ويؤرقك شئ عادي بالنسبة للاخرين
فان احساس زرعك في مجتمع وحضارة جديدة انما هو شعور موحش ولاسيما عندما تكون بمفردك وعليك ان تفعل كل شئ وتشعر انك قد رجعت طفلا تريد ان تتعلم الكلام والتأقلم من جديد وقد يراود الشخص ولاسيما اذا كان ليس تابعا لهيئة ارسالية شعور الخوف من الحوادث والامراض وما الي ذلك وكيف يتصرف وهو في ارض غريبة ولا شك ان المتزوج يكون أهون حالا من الاعزب او من يعيش بمفرده .


كيف نواجه هذا الاحساس ؟


أولا : يجب علي المرسل أن يكون له علاقة حية قوية جدا بالله حيث يستطيع أن ياخذ شبعه من الحضور الدائم في حضرة الله ويقدر أن يتغلب علي ذلك الشعور بالوحدة باحساسه الدائم بوجود الله معه .
ثانيا : لاينبغي أن يرسل شخاصا واحدا بمفرده للعمل فيجب أن يكون هناك مجموعة للعمل فالسيد المسيح أرسلهم أثنين أثنين وسليمان الحكيم يقول " اثنان خير من واحد لانه أن سقط الواحد يقيمه الاخر والخيط المثلوث لاينقطع سريعا " ( جا 4 : 12 )
ثالثا : الافضل أن يكون الكارز تابع لهيئة كرازية تكفل له بعض المعونة في حالة الحوادث و الامراض وذلك لسهولة تعامل الحكومات مع هيئات عوضا عن أفراد وهذا أحد أهداف المركز المقتراح انشاءه .
رابعا : ينبغي علي المرسل أن يقيم صدقات قوية يبداها حال وصوله للبلد المرسل اليها بحيث يقوم الاصدقاء الجدد ببعض التعويض عما فقده من صداقات في وطنه الام
واذان نجح الكارز في زرع الحب مع من يبشربهم سوف يجد منهم يد العون حين يحتاج ذلك .


2- اختلاف الثقافة والحضارة :


ان الاختلاف الثقافي والحضاري يعمق الشعور بالغربة والوحدة لذا ينصح دائما بحمل شئ مالوف لديك وتحبه لوضعه بالقرب منك ولكن حتي اذا كان المرسل من الاشخاص الذين لديهم تأقلم سريع مع الحضارات والثقافات المختلفة الا أن الوطنين ليسوا بذلك
فاختلاف المكونات الجسمية ولون البشرة يكون له تأثير علي الوطنين ففي أفريقيا لون البشرة البيضاء بالنسبة لهم لها معني خاص ويدعون الشخص الابيض "موزونجو " mozongo وهي تعني صاحب البشرة البيضاء ولكن عند البحث والسؤال عن أصل الكلمة في لغتهم ومعناها الاصطلاحي وجد أن معناها ثعبان أو شخص ملتوي ففي نظرهم أن الشخص الابيض ماهو الا ثعبان أو شخص ملتوي ضدهم " موزونجو " وذلك لما فعلهم بهم الاستعمار البغيض .
ففي الطريق البري من زامبيا الي الكونجو تجد شجرة كبيرة عالية محاطة بسور من الحديد هذه الشجرة كانت مكانا لعقوبة العبيد الزنوج وقتلهم وأحيانا يضعونهم هدفا للرماية وبعد الاستقلال أراد البعض قطع هذه الشجرة علامة علي انتهاء ذلك العهد الا انهم احتفظوا بها كدليل عما فعله الابيض وقساوته " موزنونجو "
فاذا كانت هناك بغضة من الوطنين تجاه جنسية الكارز أو لونه فيجب وضع ذلك عين الاعتبار وعلي الكارز أن يتفهم ذلك ويتقبله ويعد مسبقا للتعامل معه
ففي بعض الاماكن التي بدأنا بها خدمة كان الاطفال يزفونا طوال الطريق " موزونجو موزونجو " وبعضهم كانوا يتحسسون أيدينا وشعرنا والبعض الاخر يتهافت علي لمسنا يفعلون ذلك لاختلاف لون البشرة ليس الا ولكن بعد فترة من خدمتهم أصبح هذا التجمع يرنم عوضا عن زفنا .
فقد ترسب ضمن معتقداتهم في الا شعور ان صاحب البشرة البيضاء هو السبب في كل مايعاني منه " الجنس الاسود " الان من تخلف وفقر ويظهر هذا جليا في التعامل ولاسيما حين تستعين بأحدهم لعمل أو اصلاح شئ ما فما يساوي مبلغ معين يطلب هو ضعفه أو ثلاث أضعافه ويعتبر أن هذا من حقه أما في حالة التعويض فالامر أسوأ بكثير فقد حدث وقتلت سيدة وطنية طفل وطني في مدخل بوابة الكنيسة فلم يطلبوا منها أي تعويض في حين أن بعضهم أقر أنه خطاها وحدث أن قتل سائق الكنيسة وهو وطني أيضا علي الطريق السريع شاب وأقر الجميع أنه ليس خطأ السائق ولكن لان من يملك السيارة " موزونجو " فقد كان التعويض باهظا بل ان احدهم وهو يخدم معنا أخبرني أنهم يتدربون في مدارسهم حتي اللاهوتية منها كيف يقاوموا الابيض ولايقروا بكل ما يقوله حتي ولو كان صحيحا .
ووجدت الكثيرين نهم يقروأ بما فعله الرئيس موجابي رئيس زمبابوي في البيض من مصادرة مزارعهم وأموالهم وطردهم من البلاد في حين ان اقتصاد البلد يعتمد بدرجة كبيرة عما ينتجونه وقد عملوا كل هذا من لاشئ اذ قد بدأوا من الصفر وقد تدهور الاقتصاد كثير بعد مافعل ذلك الا أنهم يعتبروا ان هذا ماهو الا تعويض بسيط عما فعلوه أجدادهم بجنسهم
من المهم أيضا أن يتفهم الكارز عادات الوطنين وتقاليدهم ويحترمها اذ تمثل شئ هام جدا بالنسبة لهم ولايحاول مهاجمة الخطا فيها الا بعد فترة طويلة من القبول له ولشخصه
فمثلا عادات الاكل والتحيات والجلوس وسط الجماعة والحديث وما الي ذلك  .
فقد يكون أحداث صوت أثناء الاكل غير مقبول لديهم أو الكلام أثناء الاكل أو عكس ذلك فكل هذه الخلفيات الثقافية مهمة بان ويجب أن توضع في الاعتبار لانها السبيل الي تقبل الوطنيين للكارز ويجب علي الكارز ان يكون ملما بها قبل أن يرسل .
وعلي قدر تأقلمه مع عادات الوطنين بقدر قبوله لهم .
فمثلا عادة الاكل بالأيدي لهي شائعة في أفريقيا حتي بين الطبقات العليا في المجتمع فعلي الكارز تقبل ذلك ومحاكاته بل قد وجدت فرح وقبول شديدين عندما بدأت أكل من أكلهم - والذي كان غير مقبول اطلاقا لدي اذ هو عبارة عن عجين الذرة المطحون وبعض الخضروات المسلوقة كالكرنب ولكني اعتدت عليه - وعبر احدهم عن ذلك اذ قال لي أنت الان واحدا منا وذلك لاني بدأت أكل من أكلهم .
ضحكوا مني كثيرا ولم أستطيع أن أكل وقتها وأخذت فترة حتي أعتدت ان اكل من أكلهم بيدي كما يفعلون واذ لم يكن الكارز ملما بمثل هذه التقاليد قبل ذهابه فأنه يصاب بما يعرف بالصدمة الحضارية .
فلايجب علي الكارز أن يذهب لمكان كرازته ويحمل عاداته معه بل يجب أن يتأقلم بأسرع ما يمكن مع الوطنيين والا سيعيش بمعزل عنهم حتي لو كان يعيش وسطهم ويخدمهم ولكنهم سيشعرون بوجود حاجز ثقافي واجتماعي معه وربما يتحول هذا الي عدام قبول وهذا هو الفارق بين كارز واخر فبقدر الاندماج معهم بقدر ما يكون قبولهم لك ولكن كما أشرت سابقا يجب عدم جاراتهم في عاداتهم الخطا كعادة الشرب والسكر مثلا ولكن يكفي الاعتذار وعدم المشاركة .
ويجدر الاشارة أن هذه الصدمة الحضارية كانت سبب في عودة الكثيرين من الكارزين الي أوطانهم حتي اذا استمر فأنه سيشعر بهذا الحاجز الثقافي وهم أيضا .
فكثيرا ماواجهت ضحك البعض من محاولتي للتكلم بلغتهم أو ترديد ترانيهم ولكن في نفس الوقت شعرت بفرحهم واقترابي منهم حين فعلت ذلك .
فالوطنيون عادة يراقبون كل تصرفات الكارز الجديد ويتعاملون معه بحذر حتي يتفهمونه جيد ويكونوا عنه فكرة ويضعونه في اطار للتعامل ويكون من الصعب جدا تغير هذه الفكرة عن الشخص حتي لوتصرف بعكس ما يعتقدون .


3- تجمع الجاليات : -


اذا كان بالمكان الذي نكرز به جالية مصرية فينبغي الاهتمام بهم روحيا ولكن هناك مشكلة وهي أن الاندماج معهم نتيجة وحدة الثقافة واللغة يعيق التقرب للوطنيين بل ويكون في بعض الاحيان علي حسابهم بل أن الوطنين حساسين جدا لهذا الامر فعندما يحين وقت الاكل مثلا يفرز الكارز نفسه للأكل مع جاليته أو الاكل بمفرده .
أو اذا كان هناك عيد أو أحتفال ما يرون اندماجنا مع جاليتنا أكثر من الاندماج معهم فان كل هذا شأنه أن يؤدي الي اتساع الفجوة بيننا وبينهم لذا يجب وضع هذا عين الاعتبار عند وجود جالية مصرية في مكان كرازتنا .
فلا يجيب علي الكارز معاملة الوطنين بالانفصال عنهم كان يكون له جاليته وثقافته ولكنه يقوم بخدمتهم بل ينبغي أن يصبح واحد منهم وله نفس ثقافتهم ويتطبع بطبائعهم وتصبح ثقافته الاولي اجنبية بالنسبة له .
وهذا ما كان يفعله بولس الرسول " صرت لليهودي كيهودي لكي اربح اليهود وللذين تحت الناموس كأني تحت الناموس لاربح الذين تحت الناموس وصرت للذين بلا ناموس كأني بلا ناموس مع اني لست بلا ناموس لله بل تحت ناموس المسيح لاربح الذين بلا ناموس صرت للضعفاء كضعيف لكي أربح الضعفاء صرت للكل كل شئ لاربح علي كل حال قوم " ( 1 كو 9 : 20 )


ويمكن للمصرين الذين لهم فترة في هذه البلد والملمين بعاداتهم وتقاليدهم أن يساهموا في العمل الكرازي علي ان يتولوا أعمالا محددة وفق امكاناتهم ووقتهم المتاح .


4- الجنس :-


أن مركز الجن الحقيقي في الانسان كما عبرت جانت اني في كتابها العبور الحضاري والثقافي للمرسلين هو عقله فالعفل هو المعمل الذي يفرخ كل الأفكار .
وقد يظن البعض أن الأمر ليس بذو أهمية لمناقشته هنا بيد أنه من أهم الصعوبات التي تواجه الكارز .
فاذا كان أعزبا أو متزوجا ولكنه بمفرده بعيدا عن زوجته فان الضغوط والصعوبات اليومية التي يواجهها الكارز هذا عوضا عن الاحتياج الطبيعي للجنس كل ذلك يزيد من الالحاح الجنسي .
فعادة عندما تزداد الضغوط والاحباطات والمشاكل ولاسيما الطويلة المدي منها فأننا عادة نجد راحة في تفريغ كل ذلك في اللذة الجنسية وهذا شيئا طبيعيا فينا كبشر هذا عوضا عن شيوع العري في بعض البلاد وكذلك الممارسات الجنسية في الشوارع بل وفي بعض الأحيان مطالبة الفتيات ذلك صراحة من الرجال وقد يحدث هذا مع الكارزين أيضا .
وأيضا اختلاف مفهوم الزواج والجنس من ثقافة لاخري فمثلا في ثقافتنا هناك علاقة بين الانجاب والزواج فاذا كنت فير متزوجا او لم يسبق لك الزواج وسألك احدهم اذا كنت غير متزوجا أو لا ? واجبت بالنفي فأنه من الطبيعي أن لايسالك بعد ذلك اذا كان لديك أولادا ام لا

وقد تعرضت لذلك في أول زيارة لي لجنوب افريقيا فقد سألتني احداهن هل أنت متزوج ? " فاجبتها بالنفي ثم سألتني ثانية هل لديك اولاد ؟! وهنا نظرت لها مستغربا السؤال اذ لم اكن اعرف أن في ثقافتهم ليس هناك علاقة بين الزواج والانجاب فقد يكون الشخص ليس متزوجا ولديه أطفال اذ يقرون بالعلاقة الجنسية خارج سر الزيجة وهذا ليس من الخطا في شئ عندهم .
وقد تعلمت بعد ذلك أن اسأل الشخص هل أنت متزوج ؟ فاذا أجاب بالنفي أساله هل لديك أولاد ؟
ولم اجد من يستنكر سؤالي أو يستغربه بل كنت أشعر أنه سؤال طبيعي والمجيب يكون علي سجيته وغير محرج من الاجابة .
وكان غرضي بعد ذلك من مثل هذه الاسئلة هو معرفة هل هذا الشخص يؤمن بالعلاقة الجنسية داخل سر الزيجة فقط أم لا وكان ذلك السؤالين هما المدخل لهذا .
أما بالنسبة للكارزات غير المتزوجات فأنهن لايسلمن من هذه الحرب أيضا وذلك لان في بعض الثقافات فأن المراة غير المتزوجة انما هي عثرة او عاهرة أو شاذة مثل الثقافة .
الصومالية الاسلامية وكذلك عند بعض القبائل ويكون عادة الكثير من الاسئلة والفضول لدي الوطنين حول هذا الموضوع مثل لماذا لم تتزوجي الي الان ؟ او هل انت هنا لانتظار زوج او للبحث عنه ؟ وكثير من هذه الاسئلة المزعجة وينبغي عليهن أن يتحلين بالصبر وكثير من الحكمة واللباقة في الرد .
اذا كان الرجل يثار عادة من النظر فان المرأة تثار من اللمس او العطف وكلام الحب لذا وجب علي كلاهم تجنب كل ما يثيرة ولاسيما التواجد مع الجنس الاخر علي انفراد لان ذلك في بعض الثقافات معادل للزني ويثير الاقاوئل بين الوطنيين .
كما يجب علي المرأة غير المتزوجة أن لاتهتم كثيرا بالزينة وتجنب اظهار ما يثير الرجال فيها حتي لاتدخل نفسها في تجربة .
واخيرا فأنه يجب الاعتراف بأن الخطية الجنسية مثلها مثل أي خطيرة أخري يمكن الوقوع فيها وعادة تكون الحرب أشد علي الكارز في هذا الشأن لذا وجب الصلاة والتضرع الي الله دائما حتي لاندخل في مثل هذه التجربة التي طرحت كثيرين وكل قتلاها أقوياء .


5- ألاخطار : -


تحدث بولس الرسول في رسالته الثانية الي أهل كورنثوس عن الأخطار التي تعرض لها " بأخطار سيول . بأحطار لصوص . بأخطار من بني جنسي . بأخطار من الأمم . بأخطار في المدينة . بأخطار في البرية . بأخطار في البحر . بأخطار من أخوة كذبة " ( 2 كو 11 : 26 )
ولانستطيع أن نتجاهل الأخطار المحيطة بالكارز هو و أسرته بل ويجب احطارة الكارز علما بالأخطار التي يمكن أن يتواجهه وكيف يتجنبها او يتعامل معها في حالة حدوثها .
فمثلا في مدينة جوهانسبرج بجنوب أفريقيا بها أعلي معدل جريمة علي مستوي العالم فالسطو المسلح والقتل شائع جدا كذلك في كثير من البلاد الأفريقية فأن السرقة ولاسيما سرقة السارات لهو أمر متكرر يوميا وقد حدث مع كثير من المبشرين بل انه حدث مع واحد من مجموعتنا وعادة يحدث ذلك في وقت الامطار الشديد او ليالي عطلة نهاية الأسبوع حيث يكون كثير من السكاري في الشوارع لذلك يجب عدم التأخر في العودة ليلا كذلك قد يلزم عملك سلك شائك حول المكان فوق السور وتعيين حارس ليلا اذا لزم الأمر .
وفي القيادة ليلا يجب اتخاذ بعض الاحتياطات فمثلا اذا كانت الاشارة حمراء ولازلت بعيدا ينبغي تهدئة السرعة حتي يتسني عدم الوقوف عند الاشارة حال الوصول اليها بل استمرار القيادة دون توقف اذ تكون قد تغيرت للاخضر وذلك لان معظم السطو والسرقات تحدث عند اشارات المرور ليلا .
وهذا وتختلف الاحتياطات الامنية من بلد لاخري ومدينة لاخري الا انه في جميع الأحوال عند حدوث مثل هذه الاخطار يجب عدم المقاومة والامتثال الكامل لما يطلبه السارقون
واذا حدث ذلك لاي فرد فقط يتطلب الامر أحيانا اعادة تاهيل والاحتياج لاخصائي نفسي او اجتماعي للتغلب علي الاثار السيئة الناجمة عن مثل هذه الحوادث وقد ياخذ الامر بعض الوقت حتي يتم نسيانه والشفاء منه لانه غالبا ما يظل عالقا بالاذهان فترة طويلة قبل أن يمحي تماما ولاسيما اذا سبب أضرار أو عاهات مستديمة وقد تكون مثل هذه الحوادث سببا في عودة الكارزين الي أوطانهم .
بيد أن أخطار السرقة والسطو المسلح ليست هي وحدها التي يتعرض لها الكارزين فهناك أخطار السفر ولاسيما اذا كان عمل الكارز ليس محدودا بمكان معين ويتنقل كثير برا عبر البلاد او المدن وذلك لان كثير من البلاد والمدن الطرق فيها سيئة جدا والسفر يمثل خطر حقيقي هذا عوضا عن شيوع السكر أثناء القيادة رغم تحريم القانون لذلك كل ذلك من شأنه زيادة معدل الحوادث .
هناك أيضا أخطار المقاومين فبعض الأشخاص المقاومين للعمل الكرازي يستخدمون العنف ضد المبشرين ويتزرعوا بعمل المشاكل لايجاد زريعة لقتلهم ولاسيما في البلاد التي تنادي بحرية الاديان ولاتقاوم المبشرين ظاهرا بل باطنا وفي عرف الأهالي أنه يجب مقاومة هؤلاء المبشرين وأن كان تواجدهم في البلد قانونيا .
أشار بولس الرسول قائلا " أخطار من أخوة كذبة " فكثير ممن انشاؤا كنائس مستقلة أو أعطوا كنائسهم اسم كنيستنا فعند تبشير التابعين لهذه الكنائس بالايمان الصحيح يشعر القادة بان نفوذهم ودخلهم في خطر اذ تمثل هذه الكنائس مصدر دخل هؤلاء ومن هنا تأتي المقاومة التي قد تصل للقتل وهذا ما حدث مع نيافة الانبا انطونيوس مرقس في كينيا أقرأ مذكرات أعبر الينا واعنا ج2 - بل وحدث أيضا مع نيافة الانبا بولس في تنزانيا اذ قاوم أحدهم بناء احدي الكنائس مهددا بالسلاح .
ولكن ثقة الكارزين بالله وبما يفعله يجعله لايهاب هذه الاخطار بل ويعطيه الله سلاما وقوة وحكمة لايستطيع العالم ان يقاومها او يناقضها .


6- الخلافات مع الوطنيين : -


أن اختلاف الحضارات والثقافات وطريقة التفكير انما يؤثر بشدة علي طريقة التعامل ومن هنا ينشا الخلاف مع الوطنين عند التعامل ولكن يجب دائما تجنب هذه الاختلافات ومحاولة احتوائها واضعين في اعتبارنا أننا ليس افضل منهم او اكثر منهم ذكائا او حضارة بل اننا نتعلم منهم .
ولايجب التعامل معهم من منطلق مستوي تعليمهم او مدي تحضرهم او تخلفهم بل من منطلق انسانيتهم .
ولانحاول ابدا التقليل من شأنهم بأن نقول لاحدهم مثلا انك لاتستطيع ان تعمل هذا او سيكون من الافضل اذا فعل ذلك احد اخر فأن ذلك من شأنه ان يعمق الخلا وعدم التوحد معهم
ولست أتكلم هنا عن المجموعة التي نقوم بتبشيرها وحسب بل علي كل الوطنيين في تلك البلد وذلك لانه من خلال الاحتكاكات والتعاملات اليومية سوف تقابل الكثير من الاشخاص علي مختلف مستوياتهم .
كما يجب التعامل بهدوء وحكمة عند حدوث الخلافات فقد تجد من هو قريب منك يقوم بسرقتك أو اذا كنت مزمع بناء مبني أو كنيسة او عمل مشروع فأنك سوف تستخدم وطنيين لذلك وحتما سوف تختلف معهم وقد يقومون بسرقتك فينبغي ائما تجنب تحول هذه الخلافات الي خلافات شخصية واذا كنت اتكلم علي الصعيد الافريقي فأن غالبية الجنس الاسود له شخصية سيكوباتية من نح الجنس الابيض وهذا لايمكن تجاهله او اهماله حيث انه دائما ينظر للخلافات من منظور شخصي .
ويحاول الثأر بطريقة شخصية وهذا احدي أسباب مقتل العديد من المبشرين في افريقيا
فمعظم حوادث القتل للكارزين في افريقيا ناجمة عن اختلافات مع الوطنين ليس الا وذلك لان القتل عنده شئ سهل والانتقام ليس بمحظور عنده .
ولايكون القتل كما كان سابقا ناجما عن عدم قبول المبشر ودينه الجديد او المبادئ التي نادي بها فيقتلونه مثلما حدث مع القديس مرقس وكثير من الرسل والمبشرين بل ينشا من نظرته الكارهة للجنس الابيض .
وقد سمعت عن كثير من المبشرين قتلوا لهذا السبب بل أن أول راهب خدم هنا في زامبيا وهو القس فيليب الانبا بيشوي قتل علي يد احد الوطنين ولايعرف احد السبب الحقيقي لقتله او من قتله وعادة لايفكر الافريقي في امر العقوبة عند شروعه في عمل اجرامي فالهروب سهل جدا كما ان ليس للبوليس قوة او سيادة علي الوطنيين ومن هنا كان الشروع في عمل اجرامي لهو شئ سهل بالنسبة لهم .
كما ان شيوع السكر وخروجهم عن وعيهم يجعلهم لايدرون بما يفعلون .
ومن هنا لزم تجنب هذه الخلافات قدر الامكان واذا حدثت فلايجب تفاهمها وتحولها لمسألة شخصية بل ان تأخذ طريقها الشرعي كما يجب عدم اظهار الضعف والغنوع امامهم
فالأمر يحتاج أن نكون بسطاء كالحمام وحكماء كالحيات كما يحتاج الي حكمة الهية 
أبان تسلمنا قطعة أرض جديدة أعطتها لنا الحكومة في احدي الاحياء الشعبية في العاصمة لوساكا بزامبيا وذلك بغرض انشاء كنيسة بعد عمل مسح للارض لمعرفة ابعادها وحدودها وعندما ذهبنا لبدء العمل والبناء فوجئنا بأهالي المنطقة يتعرضون لنا ويتطاولون علينا بل أرادوا الاشتباك والشجار زاعمين أننا نتعرض علي أرضهم في حين لدينا حجة الارض من وزارة الاراضي الا ان الشيف المسئول عن هذه المنطقة كان قد باع هذه الارض واراضي غيرها مقابل اثمان زهيدة من الشعب وهو عمل غير قانوني فهو ليس من حقه بيع الاراضي فهذا من اختصاص الدولة وحدها ولكن من حقه عدم قبول اي شخص او هيئة في المنطقة وعليه ذكر اسباب وجيهة اذا رفض .
وحيث ان مساحة الارض المخصصة لنا هكتاران ونصف اي حوالي سبعة أفدنة وبها الكثير من المواطنيين والذين تملكوا اجزاء منها بطريق غير شرعي فقد كانت المشكلة مع عدد كبير منهم .
لم نبين خضوعنا او غنوعنا لهم وفي نفس الوقت تحاشينا الاشتباك معهم ولو بالكلام وكانوا قد هددونا بالفعل بضربنا وتحطيم السيارة .
قام أبونا الاسقف وبعض الاقباط بالذهاب للوزراء المعنين لفض المشكلة وعدم التعرض لنا مرة اخري وقد كان .
وكثير من المواقف تحدث كل يوم علي اختلاف قوتها فيجب احتواء مثل هذه المواقف


7- الامراض : -


قال ديفيد لفنجستون - أول كارز أوربي انجليزي لجنوب خط الاستواء - وهو مكتشف شلالات فيكتوريا قال ان الكارز يحتاج ان يكون دائما بصحة جسمانية وان يكون قوي البنية
وهذا واقع حقيقي فعادة يتطلب من الكارز ان يعمل كثير من الاعمال المختلفة ولفترات طويلة ذلك بجانب عمله الاساسي وهو التبشير لذا وجب عليه أن يكون متمتعا بصحة جيدة وليس لديه أمراض مزمنة وأن يهتم بتناول غذاء صحي ومحاولة تجنب الامراض في أماكن تواجده ففي كثير من الاماكن هناك الكثير من الامراض مختلفة عن تلك التي يعرفها في وطنه .
فمثلا في افريقيا تنتشر الملاريا والعديد منهم يموتمون بسببها كل عام وهي خطر حقيقي عند الاصابة بها ولا سيما اذا كانت شديدة او اصابت المخ cerebral malaria بل أنها مميته في بعض الاحيان .
وليس من المنطق ان يعيش الكارز علي حبوب الملاريا طوال فترة اقامته والتي تمتد احيانا لسنوات فقد يكون ذلك فعال في حالة زيارة وليس الاقامة الدائمة .
لهذا وجب اتخاذ كل الاحتياطات اللازمة مثل وضع شبكة للناموس حول الفراش ومحاولة قتل الناموس في السكن والاسراع باخذ الدواء عند العدوي .
اذا كانت الملاريا هي اكثر الامراض انتشارا في افريقيا الا ان هناك امراض اخري مثل فيروس HIV الايدز ولكن ليس هناك خطورة من ذلك الفيروس الا في حالات نقل الدم او لهؤلاء العاملين في المجال الطبي ولاسيما في بعض التخصصات مثل الجراحة وامراض النساء وهناك ايضا الحمي الصفر ولكن يوجد لها تطعيم vaccine​
ولكن الامراض تختلف من بلد لاخر وكان لاخر ففي اسيا مثلا هناك انتشار لفيرس " سارس " المصيب للجهاز التنفسي ويسبب الالتهاب الرؤي وفي حالات كثيرة الوفاة من وهنا ينبغي عمل دراسة لمكان ما معرفة ماهي الامراض المنتشرة في ذلكا لمكان وكيفية الوقاية منها كما ينبغي عمل فحص طبي شامل لاس مرسل قبل ارساله للعمل وان يتم اعطائه جميع التطعيمات الازمة .
حتي اذا تم اخذ جميع الاحتياطات اللازمة فأنه ربما يصيبنا بعض الامراض وهي فرصة لنختبر ان العمل يمكن ان يسير بدوننا وتكون فرصة ايضا للسكون والاختلاء .


8- الاختلافات مع مجموعة العمل : -


ان اختلاف الشخصيات والمواهب والامكانات ينبغي ان يؤدي الي اثراء العمل وازدهاره وتكامله .
الا اننا نجد عكس ذلك فكثير من الخلافات تنشأ بين المرسلين وعادة ينشأ الخلاف من اختلاف الخبرات فحينما يفد شخص جديد للعمل مع مجموعة في بلد ما ويرس السابقين له انه يتصرف بدون خبرة فينصحونه وقد لايتقبل البعض ذلك كما ان الخلافات مع مجموعة العمل هو السبب الاساسي في ترك كثير من المبشرين العمل المرسلي " تمت هذه الاحصائية عن طريق جانت اني ومركزها في أستراليا لاعداد الكارزين "
لانه كثيرا ما تتفاقم الامور الي الحد الذي لايستطيع معه المسرل الاستمرار في العمل ان الاختلاف لهو امر صحي ومفيد وتباين وجهات النظر لهو أمر ضروري ولكن عندما يتسبب في المشاكل فأنه ينبغي احتوائها ومناقشتها في هدوء وعدم علو صوت وكيل الاتهمات للاخرين لان هذا من شانه أن يعمق هوة الخلاف ويزيدها بل ينبغي ان يكون في جو من المحبة والثقة في الاخر وانه يريد أخيرا الافضل .
ويذكر سفر أعمال الرسل الكثير من الخلافات حدثت بين الرسل فقد تشاجر بولس الرسول مع برنابا بسبب مرقس لانه فارقهم في رحلتهم الاولي ولم يكملها معهم وفي رحلتهم الثانية أراد برنابا ان يأخذ مهم مرقس وبولس رفض ذلك لانه فارقهم في رحلتهم الاولي ولم يكمل العمل معهما ويقول القديس لوقا كاتب سفر الاعمال " فحدثت بينهم مشاجره حتي فارق أحدهم الاخر " ( أغع 15 : 39 )
وهذا يوضح انه كان اختلافا حادا حتي انهم لم يعملا سويا ولم يذكر لماذا فارقهم مرقس في رحلتهم ولم يكمل معهم بالبعض يرجح الي اصابته بمرض ما كما ان بولس كان مختلفا مع بطرس من جهة أمر التهود والختان فرغم اقتناع بطرس بعدم أهمية الختان وحفظ عوائد اليهود والناموس الا انه كان يفرز نفسه ولايأكل مع الأمم اذا كان هناك يهود موجودين وقد كتب بولس الرسول رسالته الي أهل غلاطية الأصحاح الثاني انه وجهة اي بطرس علانية لانه كان ملوما ( غل 2 : 11 ) وقطعا هناك الكثير من الخلافات والمشاكل حدثت بين الرسل ولم يسجلها لنا سفر الأعمال دعنا نحلل هنا ماهية الخلافات وأسبابها وكيفية علاجها يمكنا تقسيم الخلافات الي مشاكل كبيرة وصغيرة وشخصية وأخري خاصة بسير العمل .


اولا : الخلافات الكبيرة : -


المقصود هو عدم وحدة الهدف في العمل فقد أشرت سابقا عن أهمية وجود هدف ومجموعة مستهدفة من العمل التبشيري هذا سوف يعطينا فرصة كبيرة لاخذ القرارات بسهولة فمثلا اذا حدث وكان هدف أحد مجموعة العمل منصب علي هؤلاء المصابين بمرض الايدز وأخر كل هدفه هو تبشير هؤلاء سكان الغابات الذين لايعرفون شيئا فحتما لايعقل أن يعملا سويا وذلك لاختلاف هدف كل منهما ومن هنا يكون ذلك منبع اختلاف يومي بينهما لعدم اقتناع كل منهما بعمل الأخر .
فأن تحديد الهدف لهو شئ مريح للجميع قبل بدء العمل ومن لايقبل هدف المجموعة الأفضل له أن لاينضم اليها .


ثانيا : الخلافات الصغيرة : -


أما الخلافات الصغيرة فهي عادة تنشأ من عقليات نمطية تعطي أحكاما مسبقة للأمور ولا تأخذ بالأسباب وقد يملك هؤلاء قوة حجة وبرهان وقد يملكون سلطة أو بيدهم صنع القرار و لكن تجد باقي المجموعة لاتقبل الكلام وان كان مدعم بالحجج والبراهين ولتجنب ذلك ينبغي أن يوضع كل شخص في مكانة الصحيح حتي يكون مقتنعا بدورة ودور الاخرين في العملية الكرازية وعدم التدخل في اختصاصات الاخرين .


ثالثا : الخلافات الشخصية : -


ينبغي الاعتراف اننا مختلفون وأن كل فرد انما هو شخص متميز بحد ذاته عن الاخرين فحتما سوف تجد أشخاصا تميل للحديث مهم والتقرب منهم واخرين لاتقبلهم برغم اقتناعك بأهمية عملهم وطريقة اتمامة وانهم ليسو اشخاص سيئن ولكن لاتقبلهم وعند البعض يتحول عدم القبول هذا من صورة باطنية غير ظاهرة الي رفض علني يتمثل في التهكم الدائم علي الشخص ذاته فيما يفعل وقد يتطاول الشخص المتهكم علي صفات مميزة للشخص الاخر مثل طولة أو قصرة أو شئ ملفت للنظر فيه ولايعي ذلك الشخص المتهكم أن ما يفعلة يبني جدارا سميكا من الكراهية قد يظهر فيما بعد من أحدهم أو كليهما حتما أن النشأة وطريقة ووسط التربية تلعب دورا في كل هذا وقد يكون احد الاشخاص سيكوباتيا قد عاني من مشكلات في حياته اثرت سلبا في تعامله واتزان شخصيته .


رابعا : المشاكل الخاصة بسير العمل : -


في حالة وضوح الهدف ووضع خطة واستراتيجية واضحة لتحقيق الهدف المتفق عليه فان حجم الخلافات الخاصة بسير العمل يكون قليلا جدل واذا حدث ينبغي ان يكون هناك شخص مسئول يعطي قرارا حكيما عادلا .​


----------



## ميرنا (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حاجتنا الي كارزين !!*

غاية الكرازة فى كنيستنا :_

اشرت سابقا الى تحديد هدف ومجموعة بشرية مستهدفة للعمل على كرازتهم ولكن بعد .....
ماذا بعد تحديد مجموعة وتبشيرهم وقبولهم للايمان ما هى الية استمرار العمل مع هذه المجموعة .
بادىء ذى بدء فانى اقترح ان تكون المجموعة المستهدفة فى اى بلد هم هلاء الذين لا يعرفون شيئا عن المسيحية والسيد المسيح يجب البحث عنهم اينما وجدوا بعد قبولهم الايمان ينبغى زرع كنائس لهذه المجموعة وهذا هو غاية الكرازة فى نيستنا وذلك لان روعة كنيستنا الارثوذكسية ان قوه الحياة الروحية فيها مسنمدة من الارتباط بها كنيسة وممارسة الاسرار ولا سيما سر التوبة والاعتراف وسر التناول .
فبعد مكوث فترة وسط هذة المجموعة وقبولها للايمان ينبغى وفود كاهن لهم لتعميدهم وليبدا معهم ممارسة الاسرار ويكون ضمن عملة مع باقى المجموعة هو اختيار واعداد للعمل الرعوى لهذة المجموعة يتكون منهم مستقبلا كهنة وشمامسة لهم وهنا يبرز الكاهن واهميتة للعمل الكرازى وهو ممارسة الاسرار لهم واعداد قادة ليتولوا العمل الرعوى وسط هذة المجموعة وبعد اعداد هؤلاء القادة يتم اختيار شخص او اكثر للاعداد للكهنوت والافضل ان يتم ارسال ذلك الشخص المعين للكهنوت بعد اعداده واختباره يرسل الى احدى كليات اللاهوت بكنيستنا للدراسة على ان لا تقل فترة الدراسة هذة عن المدة المقررة وهى اربع سنوات على الاقل وهنا اقترح ان يتم انشاء قسم خاص باحدى كلياتنا اللاهوتية خاص باعداد الكهنة من اماكن الكرازة المختلفة او يتم انشاء كلية خاصة بهم وان كان الاحتكاك بدراسى اللاهوت من المصريين او المهاجرين له مميزاتة وفوائدة والافضل ان يتم ذلك باحدى كلياتنا فى بلاد المهجر وذلك لسهولة الدراسة بالغة الانجليزية او الفرنسية وعدم التشتت فى اذدحام الخدمة وكثرة الشعب فى مصر ويمكن بعد ان ينهى دراسته ان يذهب ليتعرف على الكنيسة الام فى مصر فترة ما بين 6 شهور او سنة فللكاهن دور هام جدا فى ميكانيكية العمل الكرازى وذلك لانه بدونه لا يتم اتمام الاسرار لهذه المجموعة بعد قبولهم الايمان من معموديتهم وباقى الاسراركما يتركز اهمية دورة ايضا فى اعداد كهنة لخدمة هذة المجموعة قد لا تستمر مجموعة العمل الكرازى بمكان ولا سيما قبول المجموعة للايمان واعداد قادة لهم فينبغى ان نذهب لمكان اخر يعاونهم بعض القادة الذين تم تدريبهم على العمل الكرازى من مجموعتهم المستهدفة ولكن حتى بعدتاسيس كنيسة وكاهن لهم فانهم سوف يحتاجون الى متابعة بعد تركهم مثل ما فعل بولس الرسول (اع 36:15 ) وانسب ما يقومون بمتابعة الكنائس التى تم تاسيسها على يد المباشرين .​


----------



## ميرنا (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حاجتنا الي كارزين !!*

الاهتمام بالكارزين :_

اى شىء فى الوجود يحتاج الى رعاية واهتمام للمحافظة علية وكذلك عمل صيانة دورية له ولعلاجة فى حالة اصابتة بعطب ما وهذا ينطبق على الكارز ايضا فلا ينبغى تركة بدون رعاية .
تشمل الرعاية جميع النواحى صحية وروحية ونفسية فقد يكون من المهم عمل تامين صحى له ولاسرته فى حالة الوفاة او العجز الجزئى او الكلى ولا سيما فى البلاد الخطرة والتى ليست امنة .
هذا على الصعيد الصحى اما على الصعيد النفسى والروحى فقد اشرت سابقا الى الضغوط المسمرة التى يتعرض لها الكارز يوميا اما بسبب الغربة او كثرة العمل او الخلافات .. الخ مما كل ما سبق .
وهنا ينبغى الاهتمام بالكارزين واولا ينبغى ان يهتم هو بنفسه فلا ينبغى ان يهمل حياته الروحية لانها مصدر قوته كما يكون من المفيد جدا من حين لاخر اخد خلوة بعيدا عن مكان كرازته .
فالعمل الكرازى لن يتاثر كتيرا اذا تغيبنا عنه بضعت ايام بل سيكون مفيد للعمل والكارز ايضا .
من المفيد ايضا ان يمارس الكارز رياضة معينة ويستمر عليها فان ذلك من شانه ان يعطى الترويح للكارز وانه لم يخرج كليا من الحياة العامة وان كان ضغط العمل واستمراره كثيرا ما يعوق ذلك ومن دور المركز المقترح انشاؤه هو عمل متمرات دورية للكارزين لتقويتهم ولتبادل الخبرات فيما بينهم .
كما على الكارز ايضا ان لا يحمل نفسه اكثر من طاقتها بل ينبغى ان يعرف انه انسان محدود الامكاناتويحتاج الى الراحة .
كما ينبغى ان لا يشعر الكارز بالذنب فى حالة تركه العمل المرسلى لاى سبب كان فقد يخصص الكارز فترة من الوقت للعمل الكرازى سنه او سنتين ثم يعود بعد ذلك لحياته فليس ذلك من الخطا فى شىء حتى اذا كان قد قرر انه سوف يتفرغ تماما لخدمة الكرازة ثم بعد ذلك فترة عدل عن راية وترك هذه الخدمة فلا غبار علية ولا يجب اتهامه والنظر اليه كمذنب .
فالعمل الكرازى ليس مثل الرهبنة او الكهنوت فيها نذر كامل للحياة فقد يكرس الشخص نفسه فترة من الوقت ثم يعود لحياته ثانية .
وفى نظرى تجربة العمل الكرازى انما هى تجربة مثيرة وكل من خاضها يجب ان يكررها ثانية حتى بعد تركه لها .
ولكن وان مكث فترة محددة ينبغى الاهتمام به.​


----------



## استفانوس (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: حاجتنا الي كارزين !!*

*سلام ونعمة
اشكركم ياخواتي الاحباء من اجل هذا الطرح الرائع​*


----------



## ميرنا (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حاجتنا الي كارزين !!*

تلات سنين ننزل فى كتاب يلهوى على طولت بالنا​


----------

